# News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im Juli 2010 - Ergebnisse + neue Most-Wanted-Umfrage



## Petra_Froehlich (3. August 2010)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,766386


----------



## schizophrenie (3. August 2010)

WTF ???? o0 wo ist BRINK ?????!!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Phil_K (3. August 2010)

und alles zusammen über 250%, wie soll das gehen....


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (3. August 2010)

Phil_K schrieb:


> und alles zusammen über 250%, wie soll das gehen....


Magie 
Mehrfachantworten sind möglich - man konnte also gleichzeitig Witcher UND Dragon Age 2 gut finden.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Sinse (3. August 2010)

Wow.. ich kann das erste mal seit 4 wochen an der umfrage teilnehmen ohne auf diese monkey seite umgeleitet zu werden!


----------



## crusader-2 (3. August 2010)

Warum steht bei Gothic 4 dahinter "(ehemals Arcania)"?
Das Spiel heißt nach wie vor offiziell "Arcania: Gothic 4".


----------



## firewalker2k (4. August 2010)

Ihr versprecht, dass man die Umfrage in unter 30 Sekunden ausfüllen kann? Naja..


----------



## Firestorm696 (4. August 2010)

eher (ehemals arcania: a gothic tale)


----------



## Amixus (4. August 2010)

Na habe ja gedacht, das Deus Ex 3 besser in der Wertung stehen wird. Aber ein polnisches Spiel in den Top 10 der meist erwarten Spielen zu sehen ist auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## schizophrenie (4. August 2010)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Phil_K schrieb:
> 
> 
> > und alles zusammen über 250%, wie soll das gehen....
> ...


   Mhhh da werd ich nicht so ganz warm mit,
da ich immernoch davon ausgehe das % übersetzt pro hundert heißt sollten alle Stimmen zusammen 100 ergeben, egal ob jemand für 3 Spiele oder nur für 1 gestimmt hat.

Daher hier nochmal die Liste in RICHTIGEN % (pro Hundert)

1.   The Witcher           -    14,29%
2.   Diablo 3                  -     12,82%
3.   Gothic 4                  -     10,62%
4.   Star Wars: TOR     -     9,89%
5.   Fallout: NV              -     9,52%
6.   Deus Ex3: HR        -     9,16%
7.   Mafia 2                     -     9,16%
8.   Crysis 2                  -      8,79%
9.   Rage                       -      8,06%
10. Portal 2                   -      7,69%

Hrhr, jaja mir war langweilig


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (4. August 2010)

schizophrenie schrieb:


> Petra_Froehlich schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Phil_K schrieb:
> ...


Ne, das ist so nicht ganz richtig...denn natürlich gibt es ja noch die Plätze 11 bis 50 

Die Zahlen aus der Meldung sind näher an der Realität: Von 10 Umfrageteilnehmern haben sich im Schnitt 4 für The Witcher 2 entschieden.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Exar-K (4. August 2010)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Die Zahlen aus der Meldung sind näher an der Realität: Von 10 Umfrageteilnehmern haben sich im Schnitt 4 für The Witcher 2 entschieden.


   Richtig so! Mit Geralt durch die Lande ziehen ist nunmal ein Erlebnis.


----------



## hiro-protagonist (5. August 2010)

Platz 1 - 9 ist auch quasi schon gekauft!


----------



## DerDodi (5. August 2010)

hiro-protagonist schrieb:


> Platz 1 - 9 ist auch quasi schon gekauft!


   Und warum nicht Portal 2? Der Vorgänger war schon ein unglaublich gutes Spiel und Valve hat selber gemeint das Portal 2 das beste Spiel ist das sie je entwickelt haben. Ich persönlich liebe Portal und werde auch Portal 2 lieben, ich hab mir sogar ein Portal T-shit geholt xD.

Ich warte zur Zeit begierig auf Portal 2 und freu mich wenn es dann endlich soweit ist weil Portal 1 spiel ich in 50 Minuten durch... das kommt davon wenn man ein Spiel zu oft spielt, ändert aber nichts an der Imbaness von Glados usw.

Achja... THE CAKE IS A LIE!


----------



## BigLuke (8. August 2010)

ich mag the witcher, gothic 4 wird eher daran ankommen wie das spiel wird, ich hoffe nicht zu anders als die vorgänger und außerdem interessiert mich nur noch mafia 2


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (8. August 2010)

Ich bin nun dabei, den vierten Roman der Hexer- Saga zu lesen, wenn auch etwas wehmütig, weil man schon durch das erste PC- Spiel weiß, welches Ende das ganze Desaster nehmen wird.
Den dritten Band habe ich verschlungen (nachdem ich mir mit dem zweiten Teil etwas schwer tat) und kann es nun erst recht nicht mehr abwarten, bis The Witcher 2 erscheint. 
Von der illustren Reisegruppe aus Buch Nr. 3 sind ja immerhin noch Rittersporn und Zoltan übrig. Ich freue mich schon auf ein Wiedersehen mit Beiden.


----------



## BigLuke (26. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Also fest steht, the witcher wird ein Hit, alleine schon deswegen, weil man sicher sein kann, dass die Entwickler das Spiel erst Veröffentlichen, wenn es wirklich fertig ist, an The Witcher 1 hat man gesehen, wie viel Mühe sie sich gemacht haben mit den Patches, die eigentlich nicht wirklich nötig waren und der enhanced edition.

Bei Gothic 4, dass ich mir ebenfalls sicherlich kaufen werden, erwarte ich mit Sicherheit ein großes Konzept, allerdings befürchte ich, dass das Spiel unfertig und teilweise verbuggt rauskommen wird, das kennt man ja von Jowood, das die immer Druck an die Entwickler ausüben.


----------



## BigLuke (26. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

PW cool, hat The Witcher wieder diese Umfrage gewonnen?


----------



## DrProof (26. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Battle Chess


----------



## Vordack (26. August 2010)

Es gibt nur eins - Worms Reloaed  Alles andere ist noch zu weit weg...


----------



## Orckilla (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Achja mein erstes PC-Spiel ist eigentlich garnicht so alt. Hatte damals ne schöne Zeit mit Gothic I


----------



## German_Ripper (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Mein erstes echte PC Game war Larry 1 soweit ich mich dran erinnern kann


----------



## Rag9000 (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

*g* Mein erstes Spiel war   "Digger" von "Millennium Interactive" aus dem Jahr 1983 auf nem PC1512.


----------



## TheSailer (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Erstes Game was selbst gekauft und auf dem komplett eigenen PC lief war TFX


----------



## DeadBody666 (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Da Pong und Metroid vom C64 bzw. Atari hier wohl nicht zählen, sind es Loom, Lemmings und Monkey Island!


----------



## tarnvogL (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

" Tyrian " war mein erstes PC-Spiel (damals nur eine halbe Stunde pro Tag    )
Ein Vertikal-Arcade-Shooter den es auch jetzt für den iPod Touch/IPhone gibt.


----------



## meth0d (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

mein 1. eigenes game war "Idiana Jones and The Fate of Atlantis"

am meisten freu ich mich auf Gothic 4, Two Wolrds 2 und irwann Risen 2 xD


----------



## xNomAnorx (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

ich glaub bei mir war das Keen4e


----------



## babypups (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Mein erstes spiel das ich gespielt habe war glaub ich noch . . . . Duke Nukem !
das hab ich noch auf dem schos meines vaters gespielt. mein erstes eigenes war LEGO RACER ^_^

Luv this Game 

lg
maxwell


----------



## spw (31. August 2010)

LHX attack chopper auf meinem 386 dx 40 

pc+ monitor + drucker damals 35.000 schilling aka 5000 mark aka irgendwas euro


----------



## shadovv (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Das Ganze auf einem 386 SX 33 mit 2 Mb Ram ^^


----------



## shadovv (31. August 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im August 2010 - Ergebnisse + Wie hieß Ihr erstes PC-Spiel?*

Oh, da hatsswohl meinen halben Beitrag gefressen, also nochmal, mein erstes Spiel war entweder Micro Machines 1 oder das Jump&Run Cool Spot und das Ganze auf schon genanntem Rechner


----------



## Prime85 (27. September 2010)

*AW: News - Die meisterwarteten Spiele der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010 - Ergebnisse*

Die neue Umfrage müsste mal wieder berichtigt werden: Lost Horizon ist schon vor über einem Monat erschienen und gehört eher in die Auflistung der 2. Frage als in die der 1.


----------



## BlackP88 (29. September 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 ist das meisterwartete Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010*

wundert mich das weder Two Worlds 2, Guild Wars 2 noch Brink, Rage oder Bulletstorm auftauchen!?

Sind ja auch quasi außer dem StarWars MMO nur Nachfolgertitel in der Liste... und dann meckern die PC Spieler über zu wenig Innovationen


----------



## AWYN (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 ist das meisterwartete Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010*

Glückwunsch an alle, die an dieser Wahl beteiligt waren. Ihr seid Langweiler! Anstatt in jedem Entwicklerforum dieser Welt euren Frust über diese erschreckende Innovationsarmut auszulassen, kauft ihr lieber eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen, setzt auf Rollenspiele die dem dümmlichen Prinzip einer Mac-Maus folgen und mit jedem Klick werdet ihr älter und älter und älter...


----------



## reckonstar (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 ist das meisterwartete Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010*



AWYN schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle, die an dieser Wahl beteiligt waren. Ihr seid Langweiler! Anstatt in jedem Entwicklerforum dieser Welt euren Frust über diese erschreckende Innovationsarmut auszulassen, kauft ihr lieber eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen, setzt auf Rollenspiele die dem dümmlichen Prinzip einer Mac-Maus folgen und mit jedem Klick werdet ihr älter und älter und älter...


LOL! Und das sagt ein XBOX 360 Besitzer!

Welche Plattform lebt denn schon seit jeher von den immer wieder kehrenden Fortsetzungen, wie FIFA, PES, NHL, NBA, Madden NFL, Fable, HALO, Final Fantasy, Gears of War, Guitar Hero, um mal nur einige zu nennen. Und um es vorweg zu nehmen, ja es landen davon auch ab und an mal welche auf dem PC, aber meist etwas später. Übrigens ist mit "Plattform" nicht nur die XBOX gemeint, sondern allgemein die Konsolen.

Also bevor du hier die Leute im Forum anmachst, die die Spiele aus den Umfragen gerne spielen wollen, solltest mal vor deiner eigenen (Konsolen-)Haustür kehren.

Abgesehen davon, wie kommst du darauf, dass die Leute, die bei der Umfrage mitgemacht haben, nicht auch in den diversen Entwicklerforen sich über fehlende Innovationen auslassen. Das eine schließt doch das andere nicht aus!

Zudem wäre eine Umfrage über kommende Titel, die nicht existieren, nicht wirklich aussagekräftig.


----------



## Andi030 (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 ist das meisterwartete Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010*



AWYN schrieb:


> Glückwunsch an alle, die an dieser Wahl beteiligt waren. Ihr seid Langweiler! Anstatt in jedem Entwicklerforum dieser Welt euren Frust über diese erschreckende Innovationsarmut auszulassen, kauft ihr lieber eine Fortsetzung nach der anderen, setzt auf Rollenspiele die dem dümmlichen Prinzip einer Mac-Maus folgen und mit jedem Klick werdet ihr älter und älter und älter...


   Was ist den das für ein Schwachsinniges Kommentar. Echt selten sowas dummes Gehört... .  ich bin total geflashed das ich garnicht weiß was ich auf diese Verkorkste Ansicht sagen soll.


----------



## Malifurion (22. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 ist das meisterwartete Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im September 2010*

Oje...was heißt hier verkorkste Fortsetzungen? Freilich ist Diablo 3 eine >Fortsetzung< aber von einem Entwickler, wo man auch etwas erwarten kann. Wenn ich Fortsetzungen zu diversen Spielen sehe und dann auch noch von EA oder Ubisoft sind, dann weiß ich sofort, dass das ein Reinfall wird und nichts weiter ist, als abermals aufgewärmte Suppe.
Ich freu mich, dass Diablo3 das atm. meist erwartete Spiel ist. Ich kanns auch kaum erwarten, denn alles was so sonst noch an Spielen rumschwirrt und noch evtl. kommen wird, ist D3 wohl das Beste vom Besten....

mfg


----------



## eOP (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

mein most wanted ist auf jeden fall the witcher 2, was hier ja auch stark vertreten ist


----------



## Kr0n (29. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

ich war zwar zuerst skeptisch was D3 bedraf, aber mittlerweile denke ich, dass diese spiel überragend wird (vllt ein bisschen geblendet vom vorgänger)...
allein letztens als ich mit 2 kumpels mal wieder zu 3. 20 stunden lang d2 lod gezockt habe... es war einfach mal wieder herrlichst


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

Hmm....meine Liste wäre in etwa
1. Portal 2
2. Witcher 2
3. Deus Ex
4. Crysis 2
5. Brink
6. Spec Ops
7. Homefront
8. two worlds 2
9. Fable 3
10. Bulletstorm
Diablo 3, Rage, Batman, Guild wars 2 etc. natürlich auch, aber die dauern noch viel zu lang


@Umfrage: Im ersten Segment ist Fable 3 doppelt, im zweiten Fallout New Vegas, Fifa11  und MoH (dafür fehlt Borderlands)  is aber auch nich weiter schlimm


----------



## KatieKen (1. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

1. Diablo 3
(Bezweifle aber, dass all jene Leute, mit denen man/ich! 5 Jahre im Closed BNet gespielt hat, die Komplexität eines WoW verlassen werden, um simples Hack & Slay in Form von Diablo 3 zu spielen. Gespannt warte ich auf dieses Spiel, jedoch habe ich nicht die Hoffnung, die guten Runden von damals wiederholen zu können.)

2. Guild Wars 2
(In GW1 lief ich immer allein mit Helden/Bots herum. Quasi Singleplayer in einem Online-Game. Wollte nie einer Gilde und deren Verpflichtungen angehören, wie TeamSpeak oder regelmäßiges Spielen, da ich als Familienvater dann spiele, wenn es mir die Zeit erlaubt. In GW2 werde ich, hoffe ich zumindest, öfter und mehr Leute zum spielen finden. Außerdem nervte mich an GW1, dass es zu viele Leute gab, die vom Spielen ihres Charakters keinerlei Ahnung hatten, sich nie Guides oder Vorlagen durchlasen und sie weiter durchdachten. Nicht immer ist Eigenkreation erfolgreich.)

Tja, mehr Spiele interessieren mich leider nicht, da die Innovationen, der Tiefgang, Qualität oder das "gewisse Extra" heute nicht mehr wichtig sind (sowohl für die Entwickler, da so etwas Zeit kostet, und für Spieler, da sie ja sowieso blindlings jede Fortsetzung kaufen & spielen. Blindes Konsumieren ist eben einfach bequemer.


----------



## Soulja110 (1. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

also seitdem ich weiß, dass es vllt nichtmal 2012 kommt geht mir das game echt so am arsch vorbei. wenns draußen ist werds ichs mit sicherheit kaufen aber vorher versuch ich (fast) jede news zu ignorieren, sonst ärgert man sich immer wieder das es noch so lang dauert.


----------



## NineEleven (2. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

hm.. Diablo und Witcher.....beides sehr ansprechende Titel....da weiß man wenigstens, dass die Kohln gut investiert sind


----------



## Whowulf (4. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

Ich warte auf diablo 3 und Swtor


----------



## BigLuke (5. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

Sehr interessant der hohe Aufstieg von Diablo, aber wem wunderts, bei den vielen Rechnern die Blizzard besitzt 
Two Worlds 2 und The Witcher 2, auf die warte ich gespannt... ^^


----------



## Gamecomander (6. November 2010)

*AW: News - Diablo 3 geht durch die Decke: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

Bei Diablo wundert es mich gar nicht...man bedenke wie oft in den letzten Jahren auch hier eine mögliche Fortsetzung diskutiert wurde. Mal sehen was die neue Grafik und neuen Systeme aus dem Spiel machen. Bis dahin auch von mir das meist erwartete Spiel.


----------



## Daishi888 (23. November 2010)

*AW: News - Interesse an Diablo 3 nimmt weiter zu: Meisterwartetes Spiel der PC-Games-Leser im Oktober 2010*

Ich kann das nicht verstehen. Warum wollen alle D3?! Ja klar, natürlich wird das ein richtig geniales Spiel, also ich gehe mal davon aus..., aber das kommt erst in einem Jahr raus. Noch nicht mal die Beta läuft! Ok, evtl. eine Beta wo Blizzard mitarbeiter spielen können (reine Spekulation) oder so ähnlich.
Aber ich beschäftige mich doch lieber mit dem jetzt oder ggf. den "Weihnachtshits", welche dieses Jahr noch raus kommen.
Wie gesagt; ich kanns nicht wirklich verstehen, weils einfach noch so lange dauern wird bis... Kann mir das einer erklären?


----------



## pleyer (25. November 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Bleibt Diablo 3 das meisterwartete Spiel im November?*

gogogo


----------



## sireristof1332 (25. November 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Bleibt Diablo 3 das meisterwartete Spiel im November?*

@daishi888:
D3 is nich irgendein spiel allein das 2er hatt eine "ära" eingeleitet die alle andern rollenspiele einfach weggeputzt hatt...
das war der beginn vom beginn, selbst jez zock ichs noch gelegentlich.


----------



## Daishi888 (30. November 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Bleibt Diablo 3 das meisterwartete Spiel im November?*



sireristof1332 schrieb:


> @daishi888:
> D3 is nich irgendein spiel allein das 2er hatt eine "ära" eingeleitet die alle andern rollenspiele einfach weggeputzt hatt...
> das war der beginn vom beginn, selbst jez zock ichs noch gelegentlich.


Das möchte ich auch gar nicht bestreiten und ich habe es auch noch bis vor paar Monaten gezockt, aber das Spiel kommt womöglich erst 2012 raus! Deswegen finde ich das unsinnig D3 jetzt schon haben zu wollen. Ich freue mich eher auf die Spiele, die jetzt demnächst raus kommen sollen; Dungeons und trapped Dead.
Da könnte ich mich auch auf Weihnachten 2011 freuen und nicht das jetzt kurz bevorstehende oder auf das richtig geil schmeckende Rum-Steak, was ich mir im Sommer 2011 mache und nicht auf die geile Weihnachtsganz. Du verstehen?  

Gruß


----------



## MidwayCV41 (30. November 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Bleibt Diablo 3 das meisterwartete Spiel im November?*



Daishi888 schrieb:


> Das möchte ich auch gar nicht bestreiten und ich habe es auch noch bis vor paar Monaten gezockt, aber das Spiel kommt womöglich erst 2012 raus! Deswegen finde ich das unsinnig D3 jetzt schon haben zu wollen.


Tja, ein Hype Titel. Das Thema hatten wir erst vor kurzem hier. Und dann wird D3 die absolute Enttäuschung.


----------



## agentom (30. November 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted November-Ergebnis: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil*

Na das D3 ne Enttäuschung wird bezweifle ich jedoch.
Ich muss es sagen: Es ist halt Blizzard!


----------



## schizophrenie (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted November-Ergebnis: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil*

Das Blizzard-Action-Rollenspiel baut seinen Vorsprung sogar noch weiter aus und kommt jetzt auf sensationelle 66 %. Übersetzt: Zwei von drei pcgames.de-Usern freuen sich auf diesen Titel am meisten !
Dieses am MEISTEN stört mich doch etwas bei der Aussage, da ich ja nur mehrere spiele ankreuzen kann und nicht bewerte auf welches ich mich am MEISTEN freue.
Mein Favorit ist z.b. Portal 2, obwohl ich D3 natürlich auch angekreuzt habe !


----------



## Quaker (2. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Bleibt Diablo 3 das meisterwartete Spiel im November?*



sireristof1332 schrieb:


> @daishi888:
> D3 is nich irgendein spiel allein das 2er hatt eine "ära" eingeleitet die alle andern rollenspiele einfach weggeputzt hatt...
> das war der beginn vom beginn, selbst jez zock ichs noch gelegentlich.


Zu dumm nur das D2 garkein Rollenspiel ist.  
Etwa zur selben zeit kam auch Baldur´s Gate 2 raus, welches eine Ära eingeleitet hat und alle Rollenspiele bis heute wegputzt.


----------



## Arkadon (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted November-Ergebnis: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil*

vieleicht sollten mal nich alle D3  wählen...dann denkt blizz "och die würden auchnoch 10 Jahre warten,da müssen wir uns ja nich beeilen"


----------



## Blasterishere (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

yay Guild Wars 2 hats endlich unter die Top 10 geschaft!


----------



## AWYN (3. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

ah, DX3 wieder mit dabei... das will ich euch aber auch geraten haben!!!


----------



## CallOfDuty2010 (4. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

ich hab da mal eine frage ich hab mir call of duty black ops geholt und mein Pc übertrifft alle Systemvorrausetzungen . Und zwar wnen ich das spiel über steam starten will kommt erstmal der vorspawn und dann mitten im vorspawn kommt dieser fehler

Direct3DDevice9:resent failed: Driver internal error

bitte könnt ihr mir helfen 

ich warte auf jeden fall auf den patch aber ich hoffe auf hilfe danke im vorraus


----------



## willi3748 (7. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

@CallOfDuty2010
das ist hier eindeutig der falsche thread.
such in google oder erstell einen thread zu dem thema


----------



## Arkadon (9. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

Wozu soll das hier überhaupt gut sein?Die Games werden dadurch auch nich schneller rauskommen


----------



## BigLuke (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

Hehe... Diablo 2 66%?
Wem wunderts bei den vielen Mitarbeitern und Rechnern von Blizzard


----------



## Oelf (10. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*



Arkadon schrieb:


> Wozu soll das hier überhaupt gut sein?Die Games werden dadurch auch nich schneller rauskommen


  

Damit die PCG weis was den Leser interesiert und mehr darüber schreiben kann.

ich für meinen Teil möchte aber lieber von Dingen wissen die nicht bis zum Mond gehypt werden und möchte von Perlen hören die in der mainstream Masse untergehen.


----------



## tarnvogL (14. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*



Oelf schrieb:


> Arkadon schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wozu soll das hier überhaupt gut sein?Die Games werden dadurch auch nich schneller rauskommen
> ...


wenn es denn überhaupt solche Spiele noch gibt.. zurzeit ist ja fast alles mainstream/casual lastig


----------



## KabraxisObliv (15. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*



tarnvogL schrieb:


> Oelf schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Arkadon schrieb:
> ...


Das gesuchte Wort lautet "Indie-Games". 

Arkham City und The Witcher 2 für mich.


----------



## hawkytonk (17. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> tarnvogL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oelf schrieb:
> ...


   Also 'Indie' steht doch für 'independent' - also unabhängige und eher kleine Produktionen. BAC und Witcher2 sind nach meiner Auffassung - Einschätzung der Kosten, Spielgröße und Aufwand - viel zu groß, als eine Betitelung als Indy-Game zu rechtfertigen. 
Indy ist für mich eher das 'Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light' oder 'World of Goo'.

ps.
Ich freue mich nichtsdestotrotz wie ein Honigkuchen auf BAC und DeusEx:HR. Auch TDU2 und Witcher2 stehen in meiner Liste weit oben.


----------



## Daishi888 (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

Also wenn es darum geht, was ich gerne lesen würde; Trapped Dead, was den deutschen Entwickler Preis gewonnen hat! und Dungeons, wozu ich ja nicht zur Sneek eingeladen wurde... Frechheit! 
Aber wenn ihr diese Umfrage nur dazu benutzt um dann die Themen im nächsten Heft zu sondieren... ähm bisschen falscher Weg oder? Fragt uns doch einfach was wir lesen wollen und nicht was wir uns am meisten wünschen.
Mit Infos über D3 könnt ihr uns auch noch nächste Weihnachten "zubomben". Ganz ehrlich; habe mir das Heft mit der Titelstory zu D3 wegen der Titelstory nicht gekauft! Das lese ich nächstes Jahr noch zu genüge. Genauso wie jetzt nur Black Ops, Black Ops, Black Ops........ Wer hat das geschrieben mit den Perlen die untergehen? Egal, die gibt es immer und darüber möchte ich informiert werden, bitte.
Danke!


----------



## PrinzPillemann (21. Dezember 2010)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*

"Crysis 2 stürzt ab...Crysis 2 stürzt ab...Crysis 2 stürzt ab..."! Wie häufig muss man denn diese Überschrift hier noch lesen? Wenn man nicht ausschliesslich ein Kurzzeitgedächtnis besitzt, könnte man echt denken die Matrix wir reprogrammiert...


----------



## golani79 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Crysis 2 stürzt ab, Diablo 3 stabil - jetzt für Dezember abstimmen!*



KabraxisObliv schrieb:


> tarnvogL schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Oelf schrieb:
> ...


So wirklich "Indie" sind die 2 von dir genannten Games aber nicht ^^


----------



## Daishi888 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Seit ein paar Tagen steht bei mir RIFT ganz weit oben! Oder besser gesagt so groß bei mir auf der Liste, dass man was anderes gar nicht mehr lesen kann. 
Hoffe ja schon insgeheim, dass das nicht ganz so gut ist wie ich es mir vorstelle und die ganzen anderen kracher wie Crysis 2 und The Witcher 2 verpenne. Zeitlich gesehen kommt vor RIFT noch Dungeons, also steht das eigentlich ganz oben^^


----------



## Zocker4ever (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Rage


----------



## Kasian (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Hier bitte auch für Skyrim voten, danke 
http://ve3d.ign.com/articles/features/58468/Voodoo-Extreme-Readers-Choice-PC-Awards-2010/p15/c1/


----------



## cosmix (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Mein lieber Mann, Diablo hat ja ordentlich an Stimmen verloren.


----------



## Solon25 (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

--Hier bitte auch für Skyrim voten, danke 
http://ve3d.ign.com/artic... --

Das einzige was ich da voten kann ist "Was Santa Claus good to you?"


----------



## Vordack (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Alles was länger weg ist als 2 Monate fällt für mich momentan in die Kategorie "Utopie".

Ich kanns kaum erwarten meine Finger an TDU 2 zu legen, und natürlich den Duke


----------



## Throgon (7. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Das ist ja wie an der Börse, seit gesagt wurde, das Swtor nicht mehr im Frühling 2011 erscheinen wird, fällt es aus den Top 10 raus.


----------



## VileThings (10. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Vermisse Minecraft als Option in der Liste derzeit meistgespielter Spiele


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

"10. Batman: Arkham Asylum 2"

Komisches Spiel, das nicht mal in der Entwicklung ist


----------



## broodaw (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*

Warum werden hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich alte und längst gelesene News immer wieder als neu gepostet ? Eine extrem nervige Neuerung... gibt's wirklich so wenig zu berichten?


----------



## CRIM50N (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*



VileThings schrieb:


> Vermisse Minecraft als Option in der Liste derzeit meistgespielter Spiele


ich vermisse LoL :p

bei mir definitiv ME3 das meist erwartete Spiel - mit ABSTAND (ja ich bin ein Fanboy^^)


----------



## mimc1 (11. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim steigt in die Top 10 ein*



broodaw schrieb:


> Warum werden hier in letzter Zeit eigentlich alte und längst gelesene News immer wieder als neu gepostet ? Eine extrem nervige Neuerung... gibt's wirklich so wenig zu berichten?


   Weil Pcgames kein Stoff mehr zum Posten hat.


----------



## DiePoente (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim ist die neue Nummer 1*

Sind ja fast nur Rollenspiele dabei


----------



## tarnvogL (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: The Elder Scrolls: Skyrim ist die neue Nummer 1*

wenn die Spiele denn super werden, wäre der Herbst/Winter 2011/2012 ein totaler win, nähmlich Battlefield 3 und TES V ! 2 Spiele die man schön abwechselnd spielen kann ohne das man zu viel bekommt von einem Genre


----------



## Medith (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Battlefield 3 und Skyrim liefern sich Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*

Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen warum Skyrim so erwartet wird? Ernsthaft, es gibt doch kaum news über tatsächliche Veränderungen nur interviews in dennen gesagt wird dies wird dynamischer und das.... usw. Oblivion hat mich damals extrem abgeschreckt, ich mochte Morrowind für seine Zeit sehr und hab mir Oblivion gleich gekauft, aber erlich fand ich das Spiel nur wie einen Grafikpatch auf Morrowind keine echten Verbesserungen. Das Spielsystem und die Charaktere waren Hölzern wie zuvor, war echt entäuscht. Kann mir also vieleicht mal jemand irgendwelche Links zu Infos Seite für Skyrim zeigen die echte änderungen zeigen, nicht nur Graphik? (Ist nur meine Meinung, aber seit Oblivion bin ich echt entäuscht von der Reihe)


----------



## wipeout (21. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Risen 2 zieht an Witcher 2 vorbei - jetzt abstimmen!*

Also bei der aktuellen Umfrage finde ich es seltsam, dass man sich bei seinem Blizzard Lieblingsspiel zwischen ExpansionPacks entscheiden muß(kann).

Und es fehlt in der Liste eindeutig "Lost Vikings". Spiele ich auch heute noch gern.
Übrigens: An BattleChess hat Blizzard auch mitgearbeitet.


----------



## Afeckt84 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Risen 2 zieht an Witcher 2 vorbei - jetzt abstimmen!*

ich frag mich warum es einmal Arcania: Gothic4 und einmal Gothic4: Arcania gibt, die kommen doch beide zusammen nich auf genug stimmen


----------



## Afeckt84 (22. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Risen 2 zieht an Witcher 2 vorbei - jetzt abstimmen!*



wipeout schrieb:


> Also bei der aktuellen Umfrage finde ich es seltsam, dass man sich bei seinem Blizzard Lieblingsspiel zwischen ExpansionPacks entscheiden muß(kann).
> 
> Und es fehlt in der Liste eindeutig "Lost Vikings". Spiele ich auch heute noch gern.
> Übrigens: An BattleChess hat Blizzard auch mitgearbeitet.


  Hab für Lost Vikings gestimmt


----------



## ElPaulo (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Battlefield 3 und Skyrim liefern sich Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*



Medith schrieb:


> Kann mir eigentlich mal jemand sagen warum Skyrim so erwartet wird? Ernsthaft, es gibt doch kaum news über tatsächliche Veränderungen nur interviews in dennen gesagt wird dies wird dynamischer und das.... usw. Oblivion hat mich damals extrem abgeschreckt, ich mochte Morrowind für seine Zeit sehr und hab mir Oblivion gleich gekauft, aber erlich fand ich das Spiel nur wie einen Grafikpatch auf Morrowind keine echten Verbesserungen. Das Spielsystem und die Charaktere waren Hölzern wie zuvor, war echt entäuscht. Kann mir also vieleicht mal jemand irgendwelche Links zu Infos Seite für Skyrim zeigen die echte änderungen zeigen, nicht nur Graphik? (Ist nur meine Meinung, aber seit Oblivion bin ich echt entäuscht von der Reihe)



Das Netz ist voll mit tollen neuen Infos über Skyrim. Die erstbeste Fanseite ansteuern und das Herz ist entflammt. Scheinbar hast du dich nicht erkundigt und posaunst hier keine Meinungen, sondern Vorstellungen heraus. Sich über Skyrim zu informieren ist wohl leichter als über jedes andere Spiel in der Liste.


----------



## dohderbert (1. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Risen 2 sind die Spitzenreiter im Februar*

Risen2 und TheWichter2 wird bombastisch 
rFactor 2 auch xD


----------



## DiePoente (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Portal 2 *__*


----------



## Krampfkeks (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Die Umfrage bietet zwar, wie immer Raum zur verbesserung (z.B: ist bei "spiele ich z.ZT." anno 1701 und nicht 1404 aufgelistet - welch fataler fehler!) aber interessant zu sehen wie beliebt RISEN ist, das bei der Ankündigung zu tode geflamt wurde.


----------



## Solon25 (3. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Ey leute, was ist mit dem Duke? Der MUSS einfach in die Top 10 

btw,. warum kann ich eigentlich jedes mal wenn ich das anschaue (grade zum 3. mal) neu wählen?


----------



## Maddi20 (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

nach dem was an bf3 news in den letzten tagen rauskam ist die erstplatzierung nur allzu verständlich ^^


----------



## combine (4. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Ich finde es Klasse das Risen 2 soviel Deutschen Support erhält, als Dt. Entwicklerstudio macht einem das mit Sicherheit stolz.. Aber das klar sein dürfte das Risen 2 nicht den kleinsten Hauch einer Chance gegen ein Oblivion hat dürfte wohl jedem klar sein.


----------



## LordCrash (5. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Ich kann auch nicht wirklich verstehen, warum Skyrim und Risen 2 vor The Witcher 2 sind, da das zum einen deutlich früher rauskommt und zum anderen bisher auch am absolut vielversprechendsten ist. Bei den anderen beiden gibts außer Screenshots nur Versprechungen von Seiten der Entwickler, auf die ich gar nichts gebe.


----------



## Mentor501 (6. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Das Risen das Rennen vor Mass Effect und dem Hexer macht ist mir auch unverständlich.
Dazu kommt noch, dass der erste Gameplay Trailer von Skyrim grafisch stark enttäuscht hat.
Freuen tue ich mich aber auf alle


----------



## Magicnorris (6. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

1. Mass Effect 3
  2. The Witcher 2
  3. Battlefield 3
  4. Crysis 2
  5. Portal 2
  6. Deus Ex 3
  7. The Elder Scrolls V
  8. Batman: Arkham City
  9. Rage
10. It's done when it's done.

Ach ich hasse solche Ranglisten.. aber habs trotzdem mal probiert meine top10 für '11 zu erstellen.^^


----------



## BigLuke (7. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

@magicnorris ich ebenfalls ^^
Ich warte eig. nur auf the witcher 2, aber evtl. auch auf Skyrim und Risen 2


----------



## lead341 (7. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Erster März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 vor Skyrim*

Am erstaunlichsten finde ich die Entwicklung dieser Umfragen und wie sich Erwartungshaltungen an News-Meldungen ausrichten. Das beste Beispiel ist Star Wars Old Republic: war das Spiel in vorigen Monaten in den Erwartungshaltungen mit ganz oben, ist es jetzt vollständig verschwunden - und das alles wegen ein paar oberflächlichen News.


----------



## ElPaulo (11. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 und Skyrim mit Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*

Die Überschrift ist doch einfach gelogen oder? Risen ist doch mal rein gar nichts gegen ein TES.


----------



## Elfredo (11. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 und Skyrim mit Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*

Früher oder später landes sie ohnehin alle auf meiner Platte! Rangliste hin oder her.


----------



## Jeronimo2000 (12. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 und Skyrim mit Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*

Kleiner Fehler unter "2.":
"2. Welche PC-Spiele spielen Sie derzeit am liebsten und häufigsten?

Anno 1701"


... Ihr meint vermutlich Anno 1404?


----------



## MrBigX (14. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 und Skyrim mit Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*



ElPaulo schrieb:


> Die Überschrift ist doch einfach gelogen oder? Risen ist doch mal rein gar nichts gegen ein TES.


Ansichtssache.


----------



## kornhill (16. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 jetzt deutlich vor Skyrim*

Was denn hier los. Diablo auf Platz 7 
So tief war es seit wieviel Jahren nicht? Weiss das jemand?


----------



## Urist (16. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 jetzt deutlich vor Skyrim*

Europa, die letzte Bastion der richtigen Rollenspiele.
Schön das hier mehr Leute für Risen voten.


----------



## Edelstoffl (18. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 jetzt deutlich vor Skyrim*

na doch eher  RisenII!  Warum?

Risen kommt ohne diesen Steam-Dreck aus..


----------



## ElPaulo (29. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Das März-Ergebnis ist da - Risen 2 deutlich vorne! Jetzt für April abstimmen!*

Was ihr euch nur von Risen 2 versprecht ... ? Der erste Teil war höchstens solide. Da haben The Witcher und Elder Scrolls als Genre-Giganten oder noch besser Genre-Meister schon deutlich mehr bewiesen.


----------



## Sarinjio (29. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Das März-Ergebnis ist da - Risen 2 deutlich vorne! Jetzt für April abstimmen!*

1. Witcher 2
2. Elder Scrolls: Skyrim
3. Diablo 3
4. Dungeon Siege 3
5. Deus Ex 3


----------



## Raen (29. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Das März-Ergebnis ist da - Risen 2 deutlich vorne! Jetzt für April abstimmen!*

Risen 2 wird auf jeden Fall toll und The Witcher 2 auch, aber Skyrim wird phänomenal geil. Ich muss mir gleich nochmal den Trailer reinziehn cu


----------



## Krampfkeks (30. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Das März-Ergebnis ist da - Risen 2 deutlich vorne! Jetzt für April abstimmen!*

Oh wow - bei der Tabelle "welche Spiele kaufen sie sich sicher" hab ich fast alles ankreuzen können o.o"


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (31. März 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Das März-Ergebnis ist da - Risen 2 deutlich vorne! Jetzt für April abstimmen!*

Nachdem DA 2 doch eher enttäuscht hat, schwenken die meisten jetzt wieder auf Open World - CRPG um. Mit Ausnahme der TW - Fans. TW macht von allen CRPG bislang den "reifesten", besten Eindruck. Risen 2 wird vom Setting her Neues bieten - auch gut. Risen 2 sollte aber wegen der Menge an Big Name - CRPG 2011 erst 2012 erscheinen.


----------



## Skaty12 (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Risen 2, Skyrim, Witcher 2 vorne / Rage nicht in Top 10*

1. Battlefield 3
2. The Elder Scrolls 5
3. Diablo 3
4. Brink
5. Rage


----------



## Heeze (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Risen 2, Skyrim, Witcher 2 vorne / Rage nicht in Top 10*

1. Battlefield 3
2. The Elder Scrolls
3. Brink
4. Mass effect 
5. Rage


----------



## Darknomis806 (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Risen 2, Skyrim, Witcher 2 vorne / Rage nicht in Top 10*

1. The Witcher 2
2. Modern Warfare 3
3. Duke Nuken Forever


----------



## Quaker (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Risen 2, Skyrim, Witcher 2 vorne / Rage nicht in Top 10*

1. Risen 2
2. Skrym
3. Rage
4. Duke
5. Witcher 2
6. Brink
7. Diablo 3
8. Battlefield 3
9. Portal 2 DLC'S
10 Minecraft patches

Toll, was ein Super-Spiele-Jahr! Wurde aber auch mal Zeit, denn in den letzten beiden Jahren gabs für mich nur ganz wenig.


----------



## ceemao (8. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Risen 2, Skyrim, Witcher 2 vorne / Rage nicht in Top 10*

1. Battlefield 3
2. Rage
3. Mass Effect 3
4. The Witcher 2
5. The Elder Scrolls 5


----------



## JMRiehm (14. Mai 2011)

firewalker2k schrieb:


> Ihr versprecht, dass man die Umfrage in unter 30 Sekunden ausfüllen kann? Naja..


   Ich hab´ keine 20 Sekunden gebraucht!
Klappt ganz gut, solang man nicht 50 Kreuzchen machen muss, weil man alle Spiele haben will   

JMR


----------



## FOR85 (23. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Skyrim ganz knapp vor Risen 2 / Ab sofort Witcher 2 + Brink wählbar*

Die Idee mit dem Gutschein für amazon ist SUPER! Für die Heftvollversionen hab ich nicht genug Zeit(dafür sind die einfach zu alt und interessieren meist auch nicht), aber bei amazon findet man ja immer etwas.


----------



## Li2Po4 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Endergebnis: Skyrim ganz knapp vor Risen 2 / Ab sofort Witcher 2 + Brink wählbar*

Warum Skyrim?? Wer ist da denn noch alles aus irgendwelchen Löchern gekrochen und hat sich auf die Umfrage-Seite verirrt? Risen 2 bleibt bei 44%, TES macht aber einen Sprung um 6 Punkte. Wer das auch immer zu verantworten hat, dem gnade Gott. Was derart stilistisch veraltetes und schon immer veraltet gewesenes wie TES kann nur noch von einem Call of Duty oder einem x-belibigen Nintendo-Programmfehler 
("-Spiel") übertroffen werden.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden. Kritik kritisierende Kritik kann hier gerne in Fülle folgen, ich guck mir die eh nicht an. Schluss mit Alliteration ich zock jetzt Crysis 2!


----------



## Li2Po4 (25. Mai 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted: Neuer März-Zwischenstand - Risen 2 und Skyrim mit Kopf-an-Kopf-Rennen*



MrBigX schrieb:


> ElPaulo schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Die Überschrift ist doch einfach gelogen oder? Risen ist doch mal rein gar nichts gegen ein TES.
> ...


   Nicht nur Ansichtssache, sonder ganz einfach nur falsch.


----------



## Dyson (15. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - PC Games Most Wanted Zwischenstand Juni: Risen 2 hängt Skyrim ab*

Darf man man mal fragen wieviele User regelmäßig an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen?

Ich habe einmal eine ausgefüllt, aber jeden Monat, wäre mir zu nervig, auch wenn die Resultate ganz interessant sind.


----------



## Heeze (27. Juni 2011)

Wow so viele Risen fans? Habs noch nie gespielt, anscheinend ist Risen 1 ziemlich gut


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (27. Juni 2011)

Dyson schrieb:


> Darf man man mal fragen wieviele User regelmäßig an dieser Umfrage teilnehmen?
> 
> Ich habe einmal eine ausgefüllt, aber jeden Monat, wäre mir zu nervig, auch wenn die Resultate ganz interessant sind.


 
5.000 aufwärts.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Skaty12 (28. Juni 2011)

Li2Po4 schrieb:


> Warum Skyrim?? Wer ist da denn noch alles aus irgendwelchen Löchern gekrochen und hat sich auf die Umfrage-Seite verirrt? Risen 2 bleibt bei 44%, TES macht aber einen Sprung um 6 Punkte. Wer das auch immer zu verantworten hat, dem gnade Gott. Was derart stilistisch veraltetes und schon immer veraltet gewesenes wie TES kann nur noch von einem Call of Duty oder einem x-belibigen Nintendo-Programmfehler
> ("-Spiel") übertroffen werden.
> 
> So, das musste mal gesagt werden. Kritik kritisierende Kritik kann hier gerne in Fülle folgen, ich guck mir die eh nicht an. Schluss mit Alliteration ich zock jetzt Crysis 2!


 Haha, apropos veraltet; das Gameplay von Crysis 2 hat sich im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger um einige Jahre zurückentwickelt.
The Elder Scrolls war schon damals eins der besten Rollenspiele, die ich je gespielt habe, bei den nachfolgenden Teilen habe ewig lang am PC gesessen. Risen hingegen fand ich schon von Anfang an schlecht, die Grafik gefiel mir nicht, Animation, Freiheiten usw.
Aber ist Ansichtssache, spiel du weiter das Spiel mit Kundenverarsche Nr. 2 (Platz 1 CoD) und hab Spaß dabei...


----------



## Amarthh (29. Juni 2011)

Warum wird Risen 2 so gehypt, war der erste Teil etwa so genial? Hab gehört Risen soll nicht so gut gewesen sein. Risen nie gezockt, sollte ich vllt mal nachholen? Vor einer Weile gabs ja nen Trailer zu Risen 2 und paar Screens, mehr eigentlich nicht und trotzdem war hier auf der PcGames Seite eine Werbung nur allein wegen dem Trailer? Da frag ich mich warum das so gehypt wird und das nicht nur von der Fangemeinde oO frage nur aus purem interesse ^^


----------



## Exar-K (29. Juni 2011)

Amarthh schrieb:


> Warum wird Risen 2 so gehypt, war der erste Teil etwa so genial? Hab gehört Risen soll nicht so gut gewesen sein.


 Risen ist laut Testberichten gehobener Durchschnitt, auf der Konsole sogar eher nicht so gut.
Aber auf jeden Fall sollte man nicht allzu viel auf die Abstimmung hier geben. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass fast alle potentiellen Blockbuster die hier im Ranking nach Risen 2 kommen, sowohl von Qualität als auch von den Verkaufszahlen deutlich vor dem Titel liegen werden.


----------



## Li2Po4 (29. Juni 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Risen ist laut Testberichten gehobener Durchschnitt, auf der Konsole sogar eher nicht so gut.
> Aber auf jeden Fall sollte man nicht allzu viel auf die Abstimmung hier geben. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass fast alle potentiellen Blockbuster die hier im Ranking nach Risen 2 kommen, sowohl von Qualität als auch von den Verkaufszahlen deutlich vor dem Titel liegen werden.


 
Risen entstammt dem Studio Piranha Bytes, welches bekanntlich für Gothik verantwortlich war. Seit dem hat das Studio eine starke Community, egal was sie für ein Spiel machen. Deren Rollenspiel sind im Übrigen die so ziemlich einzigen, die mich überhaupt interessieren.


----------



## JCFR (29. Juni 2011)

Mich persönlich hat es gefreut zu erfahren, das Risen 2 einsteigerfreundlicher sein wird. 
Immerhin gehören die Risen/Gothik Spiele zu denen, die am meisten Frustresistenz erfordern. 
Es gibt nur wenige andere Titel, die derart häufiges quicksaven und quickloaden erfordern. 
Ich hab Baldur's Gate 2 bestimmt 25 mal durchgespielt, aber Gothik 1 nur ein mal. Is' halt mehr was für die Puristen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (30. Juni 2011)

JCFR schrieb:


> Mich persönlich hat es gefreut zu erfahren, das Risen 2 einsteigerfreundlicher sein wird.
> Immerhin gehören die Risen/Gothik Spiele zu denen, die am meisten Frustresistenz erfordern.
> Es gibt nur wenige andere Titel, die derart häufiges quicksaven und quickloaden erfordern.
> Ich hab Baldur's Gate 2 bestimmt 25 mal durchgespielt, aber Gothik 1 nur ein mal. Is' halt mehr was für die Puristen.


 
Das waren aber noch richtige Rollenspiele. Was heute als Rollenspiel alles durchgeht, hat doch kaum noch was damit zu tun. Die meisten sind Action-(Adventure) Spiele mit Rollenspielelementen, aber wirkliche Rollenspiele gibts kaum noch. Leider.


----------



## JCFR (30. Juni 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das waren aber noch richtige Rollenspiele. Was heute als Rollenspiel alles durchgeht, hat doch kaum noch was damit zu tun. Die meisten sind Action-(Adventure) Spiele mit Rollenspielelementen, aber wirkliche Rollenspiele gibts kaum noch. Leider.


 
Ja, gut, stimmt schon. Dennoch... ein klein wenig mehr zugänglichkeit ist doch nichts verkehrtes. Ich hab' heutzutage eben nicht mehr so viel Zeit rumzurennen und nach Anhaltspunkten für die Lösung des quests zu suchen. Eine Minimap, die eine oder andere Markierung auf der Karte und der eine oder andere hinweis im Questlog darf's für mich schon sein.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krampfkeks (1. Juli 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Risen ist laut Testberichten gehobener Durchschnitt, auf der Konsole sogar eher nicht so gut.
> Aber auf jeden Fall sollte man nicht allzu viel auf die Abstimmung hier geben. Ich behaupte einfach mal, dass fast alle potentiellen Blockbuster die hier im Ranking nach Risen 2 kommen, sowohl von Qualität als auch von den Verkaufszahlen deutlich vor dem Titel liegen werden.


Ich schätze in DE wird Risen2 recht erfolgreich  Fand den ersten Teil schon sehr sehr spaßig


----------



## MusicMan1992 (2. Juli 2011)

Der erste war auch wirklich gut, kann es total verstehen, dass der erste hier hoch angesiedelt wird. Gut, vielleicht is der 1. Platz ein wenig zu hoch. Meine Highlights werden auf jedenfall Skyrim und Dia 3 !


----------



## esaBart (26. Juli 2011)

Erstmal muss ich ein Battlefield FTW in die Runde werfen. Und dann zum eigentlichen kommen. Ich finde es ganz schwach das Fifa in der Liste aufgeführt ist und nicht PES ... Entweder beide weglassen ... oder Beide in die Auswahlnehmen .. Danke


----------



## lead341 (29. Juli 2011)

Aus rein subjektiver Sicht kann ich die Umfrageergebnisse zum Teil nachvollziehen, zum Teil nicht. Battlefield 3 und Skyrim werden klasse Spiele, keine Frage. Warum aber erscheint Heroes of Might and Magic VI nicht mal in der von PC Games vorgegebenen Liste? Und wo ist Star Wars The Old Republic - das vielleicht monumentalste Spiel aller Zeiten - in der aktuellen Juli-Liste? Schließlich hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Rage soweit abgeschlagen rangiert (15 , sogar weit hinter Farcry 3.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (29. Juli 2011)

lead341 schrieb:


> Aus rein subjektiver Sicht kann ich die Umfrageergebnisse zum Teil nachvollziehen, zum Teil nicht. Battlefield 3 und Skyrim werden klasse Spiele, keine Frage. Warum aber erscheint Heroes of Might and Magic VI nicht mal in der von PC Games vorgegebenen Liste? Und wo ist Star Wars The Old Republic - das vielleicht monumentalste Spiel aller Zeiten - in der aktuellen Juli-Liste? Schließlich hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass Rage soweit abgeschlagen rangiert (15 , sogar weit hinter Farcry 3.


 
Eben nachgesehen: The Old Republic rangiert nach wie vor auf Platz 11, auch nach Start der Vorbestellaktion.

Heroes of Might & Magic 6 nehmen wir in die Liste auf - danke für den Hinweis. Nicht wenige Teilnnehmer haben das Spiel im Freitextfeld angeführt.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Chronik (4. August 2011)

Das Diablo 3 minimal zulegt hät ich nicht gedacht. Nach den ganzen negativen Bewertungen bzw. "negativen" Beiträgen für die Fans


----------



## Forkel (5. August 2011)

Battlefield 3 ist mein Top Favorit,
Dannach kommt Diablo 3 
Deus Ex
Guild wars 2 (falls es jemals erscheinen wird)

Skyrim würde ich ebenfalls gerne mal testen

Modern Warfare 3 werde ich mir nicht holen, da ich immernoch MW1 spiele und sehr viel freude an dem Spiel habe.


----------



## Blasterishere (24. August 2011)

Was ich höchst interessant finde ist, dass viele Spiele sehr hoch im Kurs sind, aber GW2, welches bei den Gamescom bewertungen ja ganz weit oben war hier gar nicht drin vorkommt. Sehr merkwürdig^^


----------



## KabraxisObliv (25. August 2011)

Vielleicht ändert sich das ja nächsten Monat. Mein Interesse beispielsweise an GW2 ist erst durch die Gamescom geweckt.


----------



## Mandavar (25. August 2011)

Blasterishere schrieb:


> Was ich höchst interessant finde ist, dass viele Spiele sehr hoch im Kurs sind, aber GW2, welches bei den Gamescom bewertungen ja ganz weit oben war hier gar nicht drin vorkommt. Sehr merkwürdig^^


 
Ich halte die Gamescom-Abstimmung für Manipuliert. Sicher gibt es ein paar Leute, die GW2 erwarten. Aber so krass, wie das in der besagten Abstimmung war... das kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen. ^^


----------



## Svatlas (25. August 2011)

Es heisst ab heute KGB 3 nicht mehr BF3^^


----------



## Mantelhuhn (25. August 2011)

Mandavar schrieb:


> Ich halte die Gamescom-Abstimmung für Manipuliert. Sicher gibt es ein paar Leute, die GW2 erwarten. Aber so krass, wie das in der besagten Abstimmung war... das kann ich mir nicht recht vorstellen. ^^


 
ich sagte ja gefaked, innerhalb eines tages 2000 stimmen für guild wars? und glaube kaum, dass sooo viele guild wars spieler hier unterwegs sind (nichts gegen guild wars), aber seeeehr fragwürdig^^


----------



## Yorsch (28. August 2011)

Was mich sehr wundert ist, dass Battlefield nach dem ganzen Origin-Müll sogar noch zugelegt hat.


----------



## boyclar (28. August 2011)

Yorsch schrieb:


> Was mich sehr wundert ist, dass Battlefield nach dem ganzen Origin-Müll sogar noch zugelegt hat.


 
Es gibt auch welche die sich einfach die xbox/ps3 version holen und sich nicht mit origin dreck abgeben möchten^^


----------



## Skaty12 (28. August 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> ich sagte ja gefaked, innerhalb eines tages 2000 stimmen für guild wars? und glaube kaum, dass sooo viele guild wars spieler hier unterwegs sind (nichts gegen guild wars), aber seeeehr fragwürdig^^


 Ich hab z.B. auch für GW gestimmt, obwohl ich von Teil 1 nie was gehört hab. Mir gefällt einfach, was ich bisher gesehen hab.


----------



## Basshinzu (9. September 2011)

boyclar schrieb:


> Es gibt auch welche die sich einfach die xbox/ps3 version holen und sich nicht mit origin dreck abgeben möchten^^


 es gibt aber auch welche die sich einfach die pc version holen und sich nicht mit konsolen dreck abgeben möchten ^^


----------



## Mantelhuhn (10. September 2011)

bf3 wieder auf platz eins? spiegelt auch die amazon vorbestellungen wieder: seit wochen auf platzt 1, euer komisches cod ist nichtmal unter den top 10


----------



## zwieblkopf (10. September 2011)

RAAAGGGEEE!!
GIIIIVE!!


----------



## Maddi20 (12. September 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> bf3 wieder auf platz eins? spiegelt auch die amazon vorbestellungen wieder: seit wochen auf platzt 1, euer komisches cod ist nichtmal unter den top 10


 
joa schon, ich find das irgendwie echt seltsam, es heisst immer cod 3 wird bf3 verkaufszahlen mäßig schlagen obwohls das deutlich schlechtere spiel ist, aber wo ich nur hinsehe an statistiken, auf sämtlichen seiten im internet in allen foren und communities einfach ÜBERALL ist bf3 weit, ich betone WEIT vorne. es ist ja nicht so als obs ne knappe entscheidung wäre nein es ist ein gigantischer unterschied. und dennoch soll sich cod besser verkaufen ? ich glaube es nicht .


----------



## Mantelhuhn (12. September 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> joa schon, ich find das irgendwie echt seltsam, es heisst immer cod 3 wird bf3 verkaufszahlen mäßig schlagen obwohls das deutlich schlechtere spiel ist, aber wo ich nur hinsehe an statistiken, auf sämtlichen seiten im internet in allen foren und communities einfach ÜBERALL ist bf3 weit, ich betone WEIT vorne. es ist ja nicht so als obs ne knappe entscheidung wäre nein es ist ein gigantischer unterschied. und dennoch soll sich cod besser verkaufen ? ich glaube es nicht .


 
in deutschland und vllt europa, aber bei den amis wirds anders aussehen, wobei mir dasselbe wir dir, auch schon aufgefallen ist, vorallem weil viele meinen von cod zu bf umzusteigen, bzw sich beide zu holen


----------



## ChuckN0rr1st (12. September 2011)

mw3 wird wieder besser verkauft weil cod einfach von der spielweiße süchtig macht...
man kann einfach soviele lustige sachen ausprobieren und noobs verarschen^^. wenns dann mal doch langweilig ist spielt man einfach einen anderen spielmodus etc.
battlefield wird von der qualität auf jeden fall besser und vor allem was neues.


----------



## Fightmeyer (12. September 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> bf3 wieder auf platz eins? spiegelt auch die amazon vorbestellungen wieder: seit wochen auf platzt 1, euer komisches cod ist nichtmal unter den top 10



Und seit wann sind Vorbestellerzahlen aussagekräftig, für die tatsächlichen Verkäufe am Ende?

CoD spricht durch das eher actionorientierte Gameplay und den schnellen und unkomplizierten Zugang in großem Maße auch Gelegenheitsspieler an. Die werden sich das Spiel mit Sicherheit nicht vorbestellen, sondern einfach in den Laden latschen und es kaufen. Mach ich zum Beispiel auch so. Versteh eh nicht, welchen Sinn dieses "ein halbes Jahr vorher vorbestellen" haben soll. Ist ja nicht so, als ob die Spiele sofort vergriffen wären im Blödmarkt...

Wenn man also ne Aussage aus den Vorbestellerzahlen ableiten will, dann eigentlich nur die, dass es mehr BF3-Freaks als CoD-Freaks gibt, die das Spiel unbedingt, unbedingt, unbedingt vorbestellen müssen.

Aber machen wir uns nichts vor. Die finalen Verkaufszahlen werden wieder definitiv eine eindeutige Sprache für CoD sprechen. Die Marke spricht halt ein viel größeres Publikum an. Das hat nichts mit gut oder schlecht zu tun. Die Zielgruppe ist einfach eine viel größere.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

CoD is mittlerweile nur noch lächerlich und immer der selbe Mist! Schade das diese Lemminge das IMMERNOCH NICHT kapieren und sich verarschen lassen!


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> CoD is mittlerweile nur noch lächerlich und immer der selbe Mist! Schade das diese Lemminge das IMMERNOCH NICHT kapieren und sich verarschen lassen!


 
Hmm. Ein packende Kampagne und ein Mehrspielermodus, der für 100e Stunden vor den Bildschirm fesselt. Ich wüsste nicht, in wie fern ich mich verarschen lassen, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgebe.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Jop genau so ne Leute meine ich


----------



## Draikore (13. September 2011)

Fightmeyer schrieb:


> Hmm. Ein packende Kampagne und ein Mehrspielermodus, der für 100e Stunden vor den Bildschirm fesselt. Ich wüsste nicht, in wie fern ich mich verarschen lassen, wenn ich dafür Geld ausgebe.


 

Packender kann es ja auch garnicht sein, ein Multiplayer der sich jedes mal um Welten verändert....vor allem da dieser so herausfordernd ist, es ist schon fast unglaublich. Also ne ist wohl eher genau das Gegenteil. 

Kampagne ok aber so langsam sollten se das mal zu Ende bringen und mit was neuem kommen. 

Du lässt dich in sofern verarschen, weil dsa was die leisten keine 60 Euro wert ist und das eher einem Update gleich kommt.


----------



## TrenorSedey (13. September 2011)

Hmm...die Umfragenergebnisse verwundern mich.
Wo bleibt da "Guild Wars 2"?


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Draikore schrieb:


> Packender kann es ja auch garnicht sein, ein Multiplayer der sich jedes mal um Welten verändert....vor allem da dieser so herausfordernd ist, es ist schon fast unglaublich. Also ne ist wohl eher genau das Gegenteil.
> 
> Kampagne ok aber so langsam sollten se das mal zu Ende bringen und mit was neuem kommen.
> 
> Du lässt dich in sofern verarschen, weil dsa was die leisten keine 60 Euro wert ist und das eher einem Update gleich kommt.


 Hätte es nicht besser sagen können aber lass ma gut sein, die Leute wollend as einfach ned verstehen!


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Hätte es nicht besser sagen können aber lass ma gut sein, die Leute wollend as einfach ned verstehen!


 
Schon klar. BF3 bringt natürlich etwas absolut neues in die Mehrspielerwelt... ja nee, is klar. Spielerisch ist das doch auch das gleiche, wie BFBC2 oder BF2. Das Spiel besticht lediglich durch seine enorm gute Grafik. Aber man sollte sich den Blick nicht so verklären lassen, als ob die hier das Rad neu erfinden...
Wird sicher ein gutes Spiel. Genauso wie CoD. Aber man sollte doch mal langsam aufhören, durch die rosarote Brille zu gucken...


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Stimmt aber BF wird nicht als Jährliche Massenware Angeboten wo die Änderungen dermaßen minimal sind, das man es als 60€ Add On (oh Pardon, DLC) betrachten kann!!!! Im Gegensatz zu Modern Warsame stagniert bei BF nicht alles!  Wer hier wohl ma die rosarote Brille absetzen sollte!


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Stimmt aber BF wird nicht als Jährliche Massenware Angeboten wo die Änderungen dermaßen minimal sind, das man es als 60€ Add On (oh Pardon, DLC) betrachten kann!!!! Im Gegensatz zu Modern Warsame stagniert bei BF nicht alles!  Wer hier wohl ma die rosarote Brille absetzen sollte!



Du hast aber schon die letzten Statements vom EA-Chef diesbzgl. mitgekriegt, oder? Die haben mit BF im Grunde genau das vor... 

Ich find das ehrlich gesagt einfach nur putzig, wie die Fans des jeweiligen Lagers auf die Fans des anderen Lagers einhacken... Warum kann man nicht akzeptieren, dass beide Spiele gut werden und es für beide Spiele eine Käuferschaft gibt?! Warum muss man "doof" sein, wenn man CoD kauft? Vielleicht wollen Spieler genau das haben, was sie bei CoD kriegen? Schon mal daran gedacht? Die Leute wissen genau, was sie mit CoD kaufen und anscheinend wollen sie genau das. Ich sehe da nichts Verwerfliches, bloß weile einige "Experten" der Meinung sind, CoD wäre mittlerweile der hinterletzte Schrott. Glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Fightmeyer schrieb:


> Ich sehe da nichts Verwerfliches, bloß weile einige "Experten" der Meinung sind, CoD wäre mittlerweile der hinterletzte Schrott. Glücklicherweise sind Geschmäcker ja verschieden.


Tja is es ja mittlerweile auch...bis CoD 4 war es mein Lieblingsshooter aber seit dem...... langweilig ohne ende.... Aber es herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit.....

Klar sind die Leute irgendwie nich ganz beisammen wenn Sie jedes Jahr für den fast gleichen Mist 60€ ausgeben! Wenn sich ma wenigstens was tun würde bei CoD....würde auch kaum einer was sagen!


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Tja is es ja mittlerweile auch...bis CoD 4 war es mein Lieblingsshooter aber seit dem...... langweilig ohne ende.... Aber es herrscht ja Meinungsfreiheit.....
> 
> Klar sind die Leute irgendwie nich ganz beisammen wenn Sie jedes Jahr für den fast gleichen Mist 60€ ausgeben! Wenn sich ma wenigstens was tun würde bei CoD....würde auch kaum einer was sagen!



Lol. Du hast überhaupt nicht verstanden, worauf ich hinauswollte, aber ist schon okay.
Das Gleiche könnte man auch den BF-Käufern vorwerfen, denn bis auf bessere Optik kommt da auch nichts Neues. Wer dafür 60 Euro ausgibt hat sie doch im Grunde genauso wenig alle beisammen, oder?

Warum kann nicht jeder das Spiel kaufen, was für seinen Spielgeschmack am besten zu ihm passt und gut ist? (oder auch beide Spiele)

Warum müssen Spacken wie Du, auf die Leute rumhacken, die sich für CoD entschieden haben? Wer bist Du, dass Du Dir anmaßen kannst, Leute diesbzgl. zu beurteilen oder zu bewerten? Das ist echt arm.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Hahah wei geil bist du denn? Du bist doch selber nicht besser....
EPIC FAIL!


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Hahah wei geil bist du denn? Du bist doch selber nicht besser....
> EPIC FAIL!


 
??? Kann mich nicht erinnern, über BF3-Fans hergezogen zu sein oder sie als dumm bezeichnet zu haben... Aber Du wirst schon Recht haben...


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Jop...is ok Lemming!


----------



## CyReS101 (13. September 2011)

Warum kann nicht jeder das Spiel kaufen, was für seinen Spielgeschmack am besten zu ihm passt und gut ist? (oder auch beide Spiele)

Richtig bin deiner Meinung wird immer lächerlicher wie sich alle gegenseitig aufn sack geben. Kindergarten. Echt he



CKB - Clan 4 ever ! ! ! euer CyReS


----------



## Maddi20 (13. September 2011)

naja also ich finde so ganz sinnfrei ist dieser Krieg zwischen den beiden shootern gar nicht mal. ich bin nämlich fest davon überzeugt dass dieser "streit" sowohl zwischen den entwicklern als auch zwischen den fans durchaus Auswirkung auf die Entwickler der COD-reihe und auf COD 9 haben wird. Sind wir mal ehrlich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass COD 9 (wenn es denn rauskommen wird, was wohl anzunehmen ist) IMMERNOCH in der alten engine läuft ist, nach all dem was jetz im internet für ein Aufruhr deswegen war, drastisch gesunken. Nochmal so ein Szenerio können sich die entwickler denk ich mal nicht leisten, da sie sonst wirklich zu grunde gehen. Wäre das alles hier jetz allerdings nicht gewesen, würde cod9 sicherlich immernoch auf cod4 engine basieren.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Ich freu mich schon auf CoD 20  oder oder maybe auch Modern Warsame 10^^


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> naja also ich finde so ganz sinnfrei ist dieser Krieg zwischen den beiden shootern gar nicht mal. ich bin nämlich fest davon überzeugt dass dieser "streit" sowohl zwischen den entwicklern als auch zwischen den fans durchaus Auswirkung auf die Entwickler der COD-reihe und auf COD 9 haben wird. Sind wir mal ehrlich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass COD 9 (wenn es denn rauskommen wird, was wohl anzunehmen ist) IMMERNOCH in der alten engine läuft ist, nach all dem was jetz im internet für ein Aufruhr deswegen war, drastisch gesunken. Nochmal so ein Szenerio können sich die entwickler denk ich mal nicht leisten, da sie sonst wirklich zu grunde gehen. Wäre das alles hier jetz allerdings nicht gewesen, würde cod9 sicherlich immernoch auf cod4 engine basieren.



Das wird in der Tat interessant und gleichzeitig schwierig. Denn das Gameplay bzw. das Spielgefühl besonders im Mehrspielermodus von CoD ist stark mit der Engine verknüpft. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass man ziemlich tüfteln müsste, um das bei einem Enginewechsel zu erhalten.


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Jop...is ok Lemming!



Ich würd mal sagen, damit hast Du Dich gerade selber disqualifiziert.


----------



## Lordex (13. September 2011)

Sprach der Lemming der sich von den Entwicklern und Publishern jedes Jahr aufs neue 60 Mücken für den annähernd gleich Mist ausgibt Aber is ok DU hast den Durchblick und läßt Dich nicht verarschen


----------



## Fightmeyer (13. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Sprach der Lemming der sich von den Entwicklern und Publishern jedes Jahr aufs neue 60 Mücken für den annähernd gleich Mist ausgibt Aber is ok DU hast den Durchblick und läßt Dich nicht verarschen



Ich wiederhole mich gerne erneut. Ich weiß genau, was ich mit dem neuen CoD bekomme. Ich kenne den Preis und finde ihn absolut akzeptabel für das Gebotene. Inwiefern hier eine Verarsche vorliegt musst Du mir mal eklären.
Ja! Ich weiß, dass das Spielprinzip das Gleiche wie bei den Vorgängern ist. Ja! Ich weiß, dass sich die Grafik nicht merklich verändert hat. Ja! Das ist genau das, was ich möchte. Neue Maps, eine neue Kampagne, neue Waffen und das altbekannte Gameplay. Und dafür bin ich gerne bereit 60 Euro auszugeben.
Im Übrigen kostet die PC-Version vermutlich nur irgendwas um die 50 Euro... aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## wurzn (14. September 2011)

Fightmeyer schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole mich gerne erneut. Ich weiß genau, was ich mit dem neuen CoD bekomme. Ich kenne den Preis und finde ihn absolut akzeptabel für das Gebotene. Inwiefern hier eine Verarsche vorliegt musst Du mir mal eklären.
> Ja! Ich weiß, dass das Spielprinzip das Gleiche wie bei den Vorgängern ist. Ja! Ich weiß, dass sich die Grafik nicht merklich verändert hat. Ja! Das ist genau das, was ich möchte. Neue Maps, eine neue Kampagne, neue Waffen und das altbekannte Gameplay. Und dafür bin ich gerne bereit 60 Euro auszugeben.
> Im Übrigen kostet die PC-Version vermutlich nur irgendwas um die 50 Euro... aber das nur am Rande.


 
k da geht es um grundsätzliches. ich für meinen teil, bin nicht bereit für neue maps zu zahlen. mir sind deine argumente zu wenig für 50- 60 euro. da kommen dann noch alle 4 wochen dlcs für 15 euro dazu. mit einem modbaren spiel wäre das alles umsonst kollege....
find des schon extrem teuer für das gebotene. deshalb abzocke. und weil sie damit immer noch rekorde einfahren, springen andere auch auf. der gamer von heute is halt recht anspruchslos und hat zuviel geld....


----------



## Bonkic (14. September 2011)

Maddi20 schrieb:


> Sind wir mal ehrlich, die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass COD 9 (wenn es denn rauskommen wird, was wohl anzunehmen ist) IMMERNOCH in der alten engine läuft ist, nach all dem was jetz im internet für ein Aufruhr deswegen war, drastisch gesunken.


 
ähm nein.
das ist genauso wahrscheinlich wie eh und je.
solange es keine neuen konsolen gibt, werden die entwickler von einem spiel wie cod wohl kaum auf eine gänzlich neue engine setzen. 
worüber die paar foren-nerds in aller welt "diskutieren" ist irrelevant, da es nichts mit der (wirtschaftlichen) realität zu tun hat.



> Nochmal so ein Szenerio können sich die entwickler denk ich mal nicht leisten, da sie sonst wirklich zu grunde gehen.



die verkaufszahlen der cod-teile sind nach wie vor im steigen begriffen, black ops hat sich häufiger verkauft als mw 2 etc. etc. 
von "zu grunde gehen" kann da wirklich keinerlei rede sein.


----------



## Fightmeyer (14. September 2011)

wurzn schrieb:


> der gamer von heute is halt recht anspruchslos und hat zuviel geld....



Und genau das ist nur Deine persönliche Meinung. Da solltest Du Dir solche Pauschalisierungen wie "der Gamer von heute ist halt anspruchslos" verkneifen.
Zumal mir, mal abgesehen von der Optik, bei BF3 auch noch nicht klar ist, wo da nun dem hohen Anspruch gerecht wird...?
Akzeptiere einfach, dass es Leute gibt, die genau so ein Spiel wie CoD haben wollen und auch bereit sind dafür Geld auszugeben und dass diese Leute weder anspruchslos noch dumm sind oder sich verarschen lassen.


----------



## Lordex (14. September 2011)

Rosarote Brille trallalalalala


----------



## Fightmeyer (14. September 2011)

Da scheint wohl jemand langsam zu erkennen, dass er keine sachlichen Argumente mehr hat...
Na Gott sei dank. Hat ja auch lange genug gedauert.


----------



## Lordex (14. September 2011)

Nö finds nur super amüsant wie ihr euch den immer gleichen Schrott schön redet


----------



## Fightmeyer (14. September 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Nö finds nur super amüsant wie ihr euch den immer gleichen Schrott schön redet



Lol. Und ich finds amüsant, wie jemand, der nicht sachlich argumentieren kann, Spiele als "Schrott" bezeichnet, um sein engstirniges Denken zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Lordex (14. September 2011)

Oh man bist du lächerlich Lemming!


----------



## Exar-K (14. September 2011)

Und jetzt ist hier mal Feierabend mit dem Offtopic und Geflame.
Wenn ihr das weiter klären wollt, dann bitte per PN.


----------



## Fightmeyer (14. September 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Und jetzt ist hier mal Feierabend mit dem Offtopic und Geflame.



Ja. Hast Recht. Hat bei dem eh keinen Sinn. Sein Geist scheint dafür zu einfach gestrickt zu sein.

Ich klink mich dann mal aus.
Tschö.


----------



## Lordex (14. September 2011)

Das gebe ich denn ma gerne zurück!


----------



## Weakmc (28. September 2011)

lol, auf wievielen Votes denn basierend ? 150 ?

Merke: COD MW3  25 Mio Vorbestellungen, was soll da die Meldung vernichtend!?


----------



## Basshinzu (28. September 2011)

freu mich schon so auf beide spiele


----------



## wurzn (28. September 2011)

Weakmc schrieb:


> lol, auf wievielen Votes denn basierend ? 150 ?
> 
> Merke: COD MW3  25 Mio Vorbestellungen, was soll da die Meldung vernichtend!?


 
tjo, mangels alters zertifizierung  ne, im ernst. problem bei solchen umfragen hier: hauptsächlich pc gamer. wie der name schon sagt.
ein pc gamer, hätt des auch nicht vorbestellt (evt ein jüngerer), und die wenigsten würden dafür voten. pc gamer haben geschmack, und anspruch. aus basta!


----------



## Savro (28. September 2011)

Battlefield 3 denke ich ist ein Pflichtkauf. Schon alleine die ganze Beta sieht gut aus, nun noch Caspian Border Gameplay http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jp-VrqMB9X8 und ich bin erstrecht auf die Kampange gespannt. Modern Warfare 3 wird auch gut, aber Battlefield 3 steht bei den Shooter bei mir ganz oben. 

Worauf ich mich noch freue ist natürlich Diablo 3 und Skyrim.


----------



## Weakmc (28. September 2011)

lol @ wurzn

ja ne is ja klar, meinte auch nur die super passende Überschrift^^


----------



## Mantelhuhn (28. September 2011)

Weakmc schrieb:


> lol, auf wievielen Votes denn basierend ? 150 ?
> 
> Merke: COD MW3  25 Mio Vorbestellungen, was soll da die Meldung vernichtend!?


 
25 mio vorbestellungen? glaubst doch selber nicht, max 2,5, wenn bo sich 30 mio mal verkauft hat, wird mw3 nicht nur durch vorbesteller toppen


----------



## Weakmc (28. September 2011)

@Mantelhuhn

EA/DICE hat doch schon zu gegeben, das die nie an die Verkaufszahlen von COD kommen werden.Battlefield ist in jedenfall besser. Auch wenn ich es mir nicht kaufen werde.


----------



## Draikore (28. September 2011)

Battlefield ist sein Geld wert und mw3 nicht fertig. 

Warum ? Ganz einfach Grafik Gameplay herausfordernder mehr atmosphäre usw.

mw3 schlechtes gameplay, noobtime ala killstreaks usw, atmosphäre jaein pure action mehr nicht, animationen sind auch von vorgestern und bis jetzt jeden teil auf schwierigstem grad durchgezockt und hatte nie probleme bei bf3 weiß ich es zwar nicht aber ich schätze es wird schwerer da es nicht schwer ist das zu schlagen.

Ich kauf mir lieber ein Spiel was mir neue Sachen bietet und nicht ein spiel was mir so was wie cod bietet d.h. nur updates und nichts wirklich neues.

Also so far....cod singeplayer ist wenn überhaupt das einzige was sich annähernd lohnen würde.  Rechtschreibung ist mir in diesem falle kack egal. wer genug grips hat kanns lesen und wer den nicht besitzt wird wohl wenn er nur sieht mw3 schlechtes gameplay usw irgendwas flamen.

/flame on

so come on


----------



## kornhill (29. September 2011)

Ich will das BF3 endlich rauskommt. Damit ich endlich meine Ruhe hab von blöden Kriegsspielen. (Was fantastisch aussieht, ganz klar, aber ist immer noch ein Kriegsspiel.)

Hoffe ihr werdet von "Legend of Grimrock" berichten.


----------



## baummonster (29. September 2011)

Naja, allen Meinung zum Trotz kann MW3 aber einen ständigen Aufwärtstrend vorweisen. So vernichtend kanns dann ja auch nich sein


----------



## Chazer (29. September 2011)

Das die BF 3 Beta "läuft" kann man kaum sagen -.- mal schaun ob ich über einen Proxy an den Key komme, weil auf normalen Wege gehts überhaupt nicht


----------



## Prime85 (29. September 2011)

Komisch: Ein "Eligium: Der Auserwählte" nehmt ihr in die Auswahl mit auf aber andere genauso unbekannte oder sogar bekanntere Spiele fehlen (und müssen extra aufgeschrieben werden). 
Könnt ihr diese Spiele nicht auch noch mit einarbeiten?

Afterfall: Insanity
Airline Tycoon 2
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Asylum
Columbus 4
Das schwarze Auge: Satinavs Ketten
Face Noir: The Cat with the Jade Eyes
Geheimakte 3
Hellion: Mystery of the Inquisition
Legends of Pegasus
Memento Mori 2
Ride to Hell
Thief 4
Trine 2
X Rebirth


----------



## Skaty12 (1. Oktober 2011)

Chazer schrieb:


> Das die BF 3 Beta "läuft" kann man kaum sagen -.- mal schaun ob ich über einen Proxy an den Key komme, weil auf normalen Wege gehts überhaupt nicht


 Mit UltraSurf ohne Probleme per Origin runterladen, hatte es auch so gemacht und keine Probleme bisher


----------



## Dreamlfall (1. Oktober 2011)

Bf3 FTW! Ich kanns kaum erwarten dieses Geniale Spiel zu spielen! Mit cod ist bei mir schluss!


----------



## E-K0 (1. Oktober 2011)

Jedes Spiel hat was eigenes immer diese vergleiche und gehate xD

-BF3 is schon vorbestellt
-MW3 ma gucken (nur fürs SP wenn ma günstiger, mp kein Interesse)
-D3 wird sicher auch ganz cool
-Assassin's Creed, immer das selbe kaum Veränderung.. wird nicht mehr gekauft -.-
-Far Cry 3, ma abwarten was noch kommt, denke wird auch ganz gut
-Risen 2- mehr infos abwart


BF3 soll endlich raus kommen, schon ganz geflasht von der Beta, leider sagt mir Metro nicht so ganz zu dafür CB umso beeindruckender (server leider nu alle down  )


----------



## Mantelhuhn (2. Oktober 2011)

schon krass, was alles raumkommt da sind 300€ locker weg...


----------



## Bl4ckburn (2. Oktober 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> schon krass, was alles raumkommt da sind 300€ locker weg...


 Das dachte ich mir auch grad...


----------



## Shadow_Man (3. Oktober 2011)

Man muss ja nicht jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufen. Einfach die die einen am meisten interessieren und die anderen dann ein paar Monate später für 10-20 Euro. So mach ich es immer.


----------



## Bonkic (3. Oktober 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Man muss ja nicht jedes Spiel zum Vollpreis kaufen. Einfach die die einen am meisten interessieren und die anderen dann ein paar Monate später für 10-20 Euro. So mach ich es immer.


 
so isses.
ich stell mir eh grad die frage, für was leute, die sich 6/7 spiele (~300 euro) auf einen schlag kaufen und ja wohl auch direkt spielen (weil eben zum vollpreis), sonst noch so zeit haben.


----------



## Draikore (3. Oktober 2011)

Wieso wird diese News jedesmal wieder an erster Stelle katapultiert ? 
Habt ihr nichts anderes zu berichten ? Ist ja auch nicht das erstemal.


----------



## dickdurstig (3. Oktober 2011)

battelfield3 is bei mir nach der enttäuschenden beta abgesackt


----------



## Kwengie (3. Oktober 2011)

mich würde es stark wundern, daß Battlefield 3 CoD MW3 schlägt und ich wünsche mir als Battlefield-Fan, daß CoD MW3 besser werden wird als Battlefield 3 und diesen Shooter sogar um Längen schlägt.

Als alter Battlefield-Fan, der die Serie seit Battlefield 1942 kennt, sage ich, daß die Glanzzeiten vorbei sind und Battlefield 2 der letzte große Wurf aus dem Hause Dice war.


----------



## Skaty12 (3. Oktober 2011)

dickdurstig schrieb:


> battelfield3 is bei mir nach der enttäuschenden beta abgesackt


 Hm... traurige Seele...

Ich frage mich echt, wie manche Menschen so... dumm sein können und eine Beta als Repräsentant eines fertigen Spiels sehen können.
Und jetzt kommt nicht mit "Öhh aber die machen doch eh nichts am Spiel, es kommt doch schon in 24 Tagen raus öhh"... die Beta war schon Ende letzten Monats fertig, von daher gibt es genug Zeit, am Day-1 Patch zu arbeiten.


----------



## Viper0201 (4. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Als alter Battlefield-Fan, der die Serie seit Battlefield 1942 kennt, sage ich, daß die Glanzzeiten vorbei sind und Battlefield 2 der letzte große Wurf aus dem Hause Dice war.


Nicht mal BF2 war eine reine DICE-Produktion. Man sollte nämlich nicht vergessen das das Modder-Team, welches Desert Combat geschaffen hat an BF2 mit gearbeitet hat. Oder glaubt hier einer das DICE nach WWII und Vietnam von alleine auf Modern Wüsten-Geballer gekommen ist. Ja ja die meisten haben sich wohl echt einfach nur nen BF2 mit besserer Grafik gewünscht. Dann gäbs aber trotzdem genügend die es nicht einsehen würden für ein Grafikupdate 60€ zu zahlen.


----------



## McFabs (5. Oktober 2011)

Es kann ja wohl nicht sein, dass sich hier so ziemlich jede Diskussion darauf beläuft, welches Spiel besser ist, als das andere. Ich habe sowohl Battlefield: Bad Company 2, als auch Call of Duty: Modern Warfare 2. Für beide Spiele klopft mein Herz, weil beide ihre eigene Persöhnlichkeit mitbringen. Ich finde es leider auch nicht gut, dass die Beta hier so zerrissen wird. Eine Beta-Version ist lediglich für Testzwecke geeignet und ersetzt keinesfalls ein vollwertiges Spiel! Trotzdem bietet mir die Beta mehr, als ein Free2Play-Titel, weil sie mir zeigt, was mich vielleicht im fertigen Spiel erwartet.
Mein Tipp an alle, die noch vorhaben, die Beta zu spielen: Spielt sie nicht! Versaut euch nicht euren Eindruck vom Spiel durch ein unfertiges, insektenverseuchtes Produkt, das man nur Experten oder Leuten, die sich darauf einlassen, empfehlen kann. Für die, die sie leider schon gespielt haben: In der Beta war doch alles dabei, was ihr wolltet, und in den Trailern gesehen habt. Explosionen, Zerstörung, schöne Grafik, verschiedene Klassen, Rängesystem... Zerbrecht euch da mal nicht den Kopf! 

Btw, die Bad-Company-2-Beta war auch scheiße


----------



## Misfit81 (5. Oktober 2011)

Mann, Mann, Mann,
es ist echt zum totlachen wie sich manche Leute hier über eine Beta negativ ergötzen können, als ob der Untergang einer großartigen Shooter-Reihe eine beschlossene Sache wäre. Ich für meinen Teil fand Bf2 damals wie heute ziemlich scheiße, um ehrlich zu sein, und habe Jahrelang stattdessen Mods Online gespielt die ich als richtig gut erachte habe und es auch immer noch tue, so z.B. POV, EOD, oder Project Reality.
Ich denke das, dass fertige Bf3 ein Hammer Game wird. Natürlich leidet das Game noch unter Kinderkrankheiten, es ist auch schade das es keinen Komander mehr gibt oder das man als Squadleader keine eindeutigen Befehle mehr geben kann. Vom tollen, "ich muss meine Settings während des spielens einstellen" ganz zu schweigen. 
Wenn ich mir aber im gegenzug dessen, die Atmosphäre (Sound, Grafik, In-Game-Gefühl, die umsetzung des Waffenfeelings, die Bewegungen der Soldaten und.......die Beine, ich habe endlich Beine) der Beta betrachte und mir vorstelle, dass es im finalen Game einen gescheiten Squadmanager gibt, bin ich überzeugt davon, dass Bf3 ein ganz großer Titel im Shooter-Genre wird.
Es ist immer leicht die negativen Eigenschaften hervorzuheben anstatt auf die positiven einzugehen, besonders für die Eweggestrigen wie mir scheint.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Oktober 2011)

Vor allem hat man da auch grad mal 1, wer Glück hatte maximal 2 Karten vom Spiel gesehen. Man weiß also gar nicht, wie das Spielgefühl in den anderen Spielmodi ist, wie die Maps aufgebaut sind, ob sie Spass machen. Das kann man doch alles erst beim fertigen Spiel sehen


----------



## black-diablo (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich für meinen Teil finde, und ich glaube ich bin da nicht allein, dass BF3 ein hammer Spielgefühl vermittelt und in der Beziehung die Konkurrenz total in den Schatten stellt.
Das Gerüst ist da. Jetzt fehlen nur noch anständige Maps.


----------



## theNDY (6. Oktober 2011)

War irgendwie klar ... jetzt müssen die Beta Fehler noch ausgemerzt werden und der Winter ist gerettet!


----------



## NeverTARS (6. Oktober 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> ....Als alter Battlefield-Fan, der die Serie seit Battlefield 1942 kennt, sage ich, daß die Glanzzeiten vorbei sind und Battlefield 2 der letzte große Wurf aus dem Hause Dice war.


 
ääähhmm?? Sagst Du das?! Na dann bin ich froh das mir es jetzt gesagt wurde.....

So ein Blödsinn... ich bin ebenfalls in den Genuss gekommen von Anfang an alle Teile gespielt zu haben... wo sind da jetzt die Glanzzeiten vorbei?
Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das es eine klasse Entwicklung gegeben hat, die ich so in wenigen (bis gar keinem) Titeln gesehen habe.. natürlich sind in der BF Reihe immer mal wieder Fehler vorgekommen (die aber immer früher oder später) und ausgemerzt worden... 

Das man hier über ein Spiel diskutiert oder den Kaufentscheid an einer Beta festmacht ist wohl eher ein klein bisschen Fanboy gerede als alles andere... 

Naja, ist nur meine Meinung... BF3 Daumen hoch! Das END-Produkt wird sicherlich ein hingucker und ein Spiele welches man wieder eine lange Zeit Spielen kann.


----------



## desperadoxcap (6. Oktober 2011)

Freunde die  richtig geilen Hammer bf 3 maps kommen noch ; )


----------



## koteonline (6. Oktober 2011)

bf3 ist gut aber mir persönlich gefahlt mehr codmw3 weil dort relativ alles schneller ist z.b. nachladen,laufen und ganze atmosphäre ist für mich besser. nachteile von meiner seite:muss immer warten wenn du tot bist,bei bf3 wenn du leufst  hab so ein gefühl dass dich jemand nach hinten zieht(oder dass du im wasser ganze zeit bist beim lauf obwohl du beim asfalt leufst) !und wenn ich schiesse dann muss ich gleich fast ganze magazin nachladen.man übersieht gegner sehr schlecht.


----------



## Nick1313 (10. Oktober 2011)

koteonline schrieb:


> bf3 ist gut aber mir persönlich gefahlt mehr codmw3 weil dort relativ alles schneller ist z.b. nachladen,laufen und ganze atmosphäre ist für mich besser. nachteile von meiner seite:muss immer warten wenn du tot bist,bei bf3 wenn du leufst  hab so ein gefühl dass dich jemand nach hinten zieht(oder dass du im wasser ganze zeit bist beim lauf obwohl du beim asfalt leufst) !und wenn ich schiesse dann muss ich gleich fast ganze magazin nachladen.man übersieht gegner sehr schlecht.


 
Meine Herren, lern doch erstmal schreiben und formulieren bevor du so einen unnötigen Quatsch behauptest. Wahrscheinlich darfst du dir die Spiele noch nichtmal kaufen.


----------



## CyReS101 (10. Oktober 2011)

Kennt ihr   "IS MIR"   und    "WAYNE" . . . . . . . . . dann erzählt des denen ! ! ! ! ! !


----------



## Mantelhuhn (11. Oktober 2011)

hater, stop hatin'!


----------



## koteonline (13. Oktober 2011)

Nick1313 schrieb:


> Meine Herren, lern doch erstmal schreiben und formulieren bevor du so einen unnötigen Quatsch behauptest. Wahrscheinlich darfst du dir die Spiele noch nichtmal kaufen.


 
halt du doch deine fresse!HS!jeder hat hier eigene meinung zusagen !Тварь!


----------



## Lordex (13. Oktober 2011)

Mich würd ma interessieren auf wieviele Teilnehmer sich das Ergebnis stützt! Ich finds zwar super geil und spiegelt auch wieder das viele vielleicht ENDLICH verstanden haben was eine Mogelpackung MW3 wohl sein wird! Bei jedem Jahr das gleiche, kann man halt nicht Erwarten immer ÜBERALL die "Charts" anzuführen Wobei 71%-21% Schon derbe übel is


----------



## yRG7oned (13. Oktober 2011)

NeverTARS schrieb:


> ääähhmm?? Sagst Du das?! Na dann bin ich froh das mir es jetzt gesagt wurde.....
> 
> So ein Blödsinn... ich bin ebenfalls in den Genuss gekommen von Anfang an alle Teile gespielt zu haben... wo sind da jetzt die Glanzzeiten vorbei?
> Ich für meinen Teil kann nur sagen das es eine klasse Entwicklung gegeben hat, die ich so in wenigen (bis gar keinem) Titeln gesehen habe.. natürlich sind in der BF Reihe immer mal wieder Fehler vorgekommen (die aber immer früher oder später) und ausgemerzt worden...
> ...



Also ich finde BFBC2 von der Atmosphäre her deutlich besser wie BF3, spielerisch muss ich sagen habe ich das gefühl das BFBC2 etwas schneller ist, auser beim Sniper da ist es extrem, das Sniper gameplay is fürn arsch für mich Persönlich zumindest. Die Bolt Action sniper sollten so viel schaden machen wie in BFBC2 mit Magnum muni, das man das blenden vom Zielfernrohr sieht sollte man raus nehmen, sowieso die Taschenlampen und Laserpointer. Dann würde das spiel der knaller sein, so habe ich das gefühl das Features eingeführt worden sind weil man ja zeigen will das man nicht wie CoD immer den gleichen müll macht, und das geht auf kosten des Spiel spaßes. 

Ich werd es mir trotzdem kaufen, da das MG und Assault gameplay eigentlich ganz cool is, was mir besonders zusagt ist das man auf eigentlich fast alles nen schalldämpfer drauf kloppen kann, aber das nur noch eine Klasse C4 hat geht mir ziemlich aufn Sack, besonders als Sniper ... aber veränderungen können ja auch was gutes haben, z.b. ich wurde bei 50 Stunden Beta gameplay nur einmal von ner 40mm tube gekillt. 

Zu MW3 kann ich nur sagen, ich finde es toll das sich das Spiel spielerisch kaum verändert, genau das will die Community ja, aber das Grafisch alles gleich bleibt is einfach nur abzocke. Spielerisch finde ich, das Waffen gefühl bei CoD nicht so dolle, der Recoil scheint so Random zu sein, auser bei der AK natürlich. Das Sniper gameplay wurde auch hier mit Black Ops zerstört, liegt aber wohl einfach daran, das wenn nen Sniper richtig Skill hat sie in den anderen Teilen zu stark waren, gleiches gild für BF. Schade eigentlich


----------



## uschbert (15. Oktober 2011)

TES 5 und Bioshock Infinite sind meine klaren Favoriten, hinzu kommen Rayman Origins und Beyond Good and Evil 2 (wenn es dann mal kommt^^).
Aber anscheindend kann man sich seit den Ansturm der massenorientierten Shooter Fanboys, welche ständig versuchen ihr favorisiertes, todernstes, an die Massen angepasstes und aufgrund des Realismus extrem pessimistisches Spiel zu verteidigen und es besser als den "Konkurrenten" dastehen zu lassen, nicht mehr auf odentlichen Niveau über andere Spiele unterhalten. Es gilt stetig Leute zu beleidigen, welche "auf der Seite" des Gegenstücks sind. Das war jedoch nicht immer so. Als ich mich damals vor 3 Jahren auf pcgames angemeldet habe, war das Forum noch nicht so hasserfüllt und voller pupatären Parteiergreifenden Flamern. 
Wenn man sich die Artikel zu einer der zwei, uns allen bekannten Shooter durchliest, fällt einem auf, dass der Großteil der User, die dort ein Kommentar ablassen, sich erst dieses oder vorheriges Jahr angemeldet haben. Dass soll ja nichts bedeuten, aber wenn der zugehörige Kommentar dann auch noch unqualifiziert ist, lässt sich meist auf eine Minderjährigkeit schließen. 
Versteht mich nicht falsch, auch ich habe mich als Jugendlicher in alten Nintendo-Foren rumgetrieben und über Spiele ohne Jugendfreigabe debattiert, aber den meisten User gelingt es hier wohl einfach nicht gesittet zu diskutieren. 
Wechselt man nun einmal auf das Nintendo-Forum dieser Seite, fällt einem gleich der meilenweit bessere Umgangston auf. Dort existiert diese Gehate noch nicht.
Bevor sie also wieder ein unqualifiziertes Kommentar ablassen, denken sie bitte bitte bitte erst einmal drüber nach. 

~ Ihr  Uschbert


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Mich würd ma interessieren auf wieviele Teilnehmer sich das Ergebnis stützt!


 DAS ist mal n Vorschlag...


----------



## Mantelhuhn (17. Oktober 2011)

yRG7oned schrieb:


> Also ich finde BFBC2 von der Atmosphäre her deutlich besser wie BF3, spielerisch muss ich sagen habe ich das gefühl das BFBC2 etwas schneller ist, auser beim Sniper da ist es extrem, das Sniper gameplay is fürn arsch für mich Persönlich zumindest. Die Bolt Action sniper sollten so viel schaden machen wie in BFBC2 mit Magnum muni, das man das blenden vom Zielfernrohr sieht sollte man raus nehmen, sowieso die Taschenlampen und Laserpointer. Dann würde das spiel der knaller sein, so habe ich das gefühl das Features eingeführt worden sind weil man ja zeigen will das man nicht wie CoD immer den gleichen müll macht, und das geht auf kosten des Spiel spaßes.
> 
> Ich werd es mir trotzdem kaufen, da das MG und Assault gameplay eigentlich ganz cool is, was mir besonders zusagt ist das man auf eigentlich fast alles nen schalldämpfer drauf kloppen kann, aber das nur noch eine Klasse C4 hat geht mir ziemlich aufn Sack, besonders als Sniper ... aber veränderungen können ja auch was gutes haben, z.b. ich wurde bei 50 Stunden Beta gameplay nur einmal von ner 40mm tube gekillt.
> 
> Zu MW3 kann ich nur sagen, ich finde es toll das sich das Spiel spielerisch kaum verändert, genau das will die Community ja, aber das Grafisch alles gleich bleibt is einfach nur abzocke. Spielerisch finde ich, das Waffen gefühl bei CoD nicht so dolle, der Recoil scheint so Random zu sein, auser bei der AK natürlich. Das Sniper gameplay wurde auch hier mit Black Ops zerstört, liegt aber wohl einfach daran, das wenn nen Sniper richtig Skill hat sie in den anderen Teilen zu stark waren, gleiches gild für BF. Schade eigentlich


 
schön, das du bf3 schon gespielt hast un über dessen atmosphäre urteilen kannst^^


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (17. Oktober 2011)

Lordex schrieb:


> Mich würd ma interessieren auf wieviele Teilnehmer sich das Ergebnis stützt! Ich finds zwar super geil und spiegelt auch wieder das viele vielleicht ENDLICH verstanden haben was eine Mogelpackung MW3 wohl sein wird! Bei jedem Jahr das gleiche, kann man halt nicht Erwarten immer ÜBERALL die "Charts" anzuführen Wobei 71%-21% Schon derbe übel is


 
Aktuell dürfte der Pegelstand so bei 4.000 Teilnehmern liegen, bis Ende des Monats auf jeden Fall über 5.000.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. Oktober 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Aktuell dürfte der Pegelstand so bei 4.000 Teilnehmern liegen, bis Ende des Monats auf jeden Fall über 5.000.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 Das nenn ich mal Service . Obwohl das ja auch eigentlich Dazugehört, bei einer Umfrage die Teilnehmerzahl anzugeben.


----------



## Lordex (17. Oktober 2011)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> Aktuell dürfte der Pegelstand so bei 4.000 Teilnehmern liegen, bis Ende des Monats auf jeden Fall über 5.000.
> 
> Petra
> PC Games


 
Firma dankt!


----------



## Draikore (20. Oktober 2011)

Wie oft soll die "NEWS" eigentlich noch an erste Stelle gepusht werden ? oO


----------



## E-K0 (22. Oktober 2011)

2. Welche PC-Spiele spielt ihr derzeit am liebsten und häufigsten

Battlefield 3 <- als Antwort ... ist doch noch gar nicht raus oO


----------



## Mantelhuhn (23. Oktober 2011)

E-K0 schrieb:


> 2. Welche PC-Spiele spielt ihr derzeit am liebsten und häufigsten
> 
> Battlefield 3 <- als Antwort ... ist doch noch gar nicht raus oO


 
ich spiels gedanklich schon seit tagen


----------



## dangee (25. Oktober 2011)

beta ist auch noch im kopf


----------



## Chronik (30. Oktober 2011)

hätten so viel gewusst das BF3, mit EA und ORIGIN so ein FAIL wird, hätten es so viel nicht auf Platz 1 gevotet (ich auch nicht)


----------



## Darknomis806 (4. November 2011)

was für eine neutraler bericht *hust* pcgames. ihr seid echt ,,seriös´´ und natürlich fließen da auch keine gelder von EA


----------



## Mantelhuhn (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> was für eine neutraler bericht *hust* pcgames. ihr seid echt ,,seriös´´ und natürlich fließen da auch keine gelder von EA


 
Die einzigen Gelder die hier fließen sind die, die nach Griechenland gehen [/sinnloser kommentar]

Ich denke auch Skyrim wird ein wenig überhypted, denn viele vergessen, es ist ein Rollenspiel und nicht jedermanns Sache, wer Rollenspielfan ist, wird es bestimmt lieben, aber wer noch nie ein "The Elder Scrolls" gespielt hat und sich dieses kauft, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich langweilig finden.
Was ich wiederum schade finde, da dies meist negative (und total bekloppte) Bewertungen und Kommentare geben wird.


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (8. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> was für eine neutraler bericht *hust* pcgames. ihr seid echt ,,seriös´´ und natürlich fließen da auch keine gelder von EA


 
Gelder von EA wg. Skyrim? Oder wg. Modern Warfare 3? Oder wg. Diablo 3?

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (9. November 2011)

Darknomis806 schrieb:


> was für eine neutraler bericht *hust* pcgames. ihr seid echt ,,seriös´´ und natürlich fließen da auch keine gelder von EA


 
Was für ein dämlicher und sinnfreier Kommentar.
Wenn Leute wie du doch ohnehin immer meinen die Magazine seien alle "gekauft/bestochen": Warum kommst du trotzdem noch auf die Site hier? Muss ich nicht verstehen, oder? 

Skyrim - ich bin schon seit Tagen ganz wuschig deswegen. 

*@ Petra:*
Na wegen allen Titeln natürlich! EA steckt überall mit drin.


----------



## Kuomo (14. November 2011)

Warum ist Shift 2 dabei? Das ist doch schon ewig draussen...


----------



## dennis-2810 (14. November 2011)

Mantelhuhn schrieb:


> Ich denke auch Skyrim wird ein wenig überhypted, denn viele vergessen, es ist ein Rollenspiel und nicht jedermanns Sache, wer Rollenspielfan ist, wird es bestimmt lieben, aber wer noch nie ein "The Elder Scrolls" gespielt hat und sich dieses kauft, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich langweilig finden.


 
Ich habe bisher noch kein Elder Scrolls gespielt und auch Rollenspiele erst kürzlich für mich entdeckt, finde es jedoch klasse und neben Fallout >3 eines meiner Lieblingsspiele überhaupt. Der Teil mit "aber wer noch nie ein "The Elder Scrolls" gespielt hat und sich dieses kauft, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich langweilig finden." trifft daher nicht zu  Ich denke fast jeder, der sich einmal in ein Rollenspiel einspielt, den wird es nie wieder loslassen.


----------



## Battl3inSeattle (17. November 2011)

Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie ihr auf diese Prozentzahlen kommt...

...71% Battlefield und das Spiel drunter 32%. Das sind schon bei diesen 2 Spielen über 100%.


----------



## HolyHerbert (17. November 2011)

Battl3inSeattle schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieder, wie ihr auf diese Prozentzahlen kommt...
> 
> ...71% Battlefield und das Spiel drunter 32%. Das sind schon bei diesen 2 Spielen über 100%.


 Man kann doch mehrere Spiele wählen...


----------



## Fightmeyer (19. November 2011)

Welchen Informationsgehalt hat diese Umfrage eigentlich. Ich meine mit den tatsächlichen Verkaufsergebnissen hat das doch überhaupt nichts gemein.


----------



## DemonAngel (23. November 2011)

Also ich möchte sagen, des es doch ein Fehler ist, wenn ein Spiel, das für den PC erst im Dezember rauskommt bei einem Magazin für PC-Spiele schon vorher aus der Most-Wanted Umfrage rausgenommen wir, nur weil es für Konsole schon erschienen ist, ich meine, L.A.Noire wurde auch erst ab PC-Edition Release entfernt. Solche Fehler sollte man eigentlich vermeiden. Falls es noch nicht offensichtlch ist, ich rede von Assassin's Creed Revelations, welches für PC erst ab 1.Dezember erscheint.


----------



## Sheggo (2. Dezember 2011)

X-Rebirth fehlt!! außerdem gibts hier auf PCG viel zu wenig Infos dazu, im Forum ist schon eine Menge bekannt und Bilder / Videos gibts auch schon. bitte mehr berichten


----------



## DanDil (7. Dezember 2011)

Diablo 3? In Zeiten von Skyrim und allen möglichen MMOs ist doch sowohl das Spielprinzip als auch die Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß... ist doch genauso ein künstliches "kult-Produkt" wie iPhone oder Facebook... nur der Name macht es groß. :/


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Dezember 2011)

DanDil schrieb:


> Diablo 3? In Zeiten von Skyrim und allen möglichen MMOs ist doch sowohl das Spielprinzip als auch die Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß... ist doch genauso ein künstliches "kult-Produkt" wie iPhone oder Facebook... nur der Name macht es groß. :/


 Naja, die Spiele kann man ja nicht miteinander vergleichen.  Haben ja ganz unterschiedliche Spielmechaniken und Spielprinzipien.


----------



## larsduhr (9. Dezember 2011)

warum ist da immer noch shif 2 unleashed in der Auswahl? Das ist doch schon ein halbes Jahr raus


----------



## Kwengie (12. Dezember 2011)

ist auch kein Wunder mehr, da die zwei großen Kracher weg sind.
... aber mich wunderts schon und das ist so wie bei CoD MW3; zuerst dumm rumlabernwegen Onlinepflicht und Auktionshaus und dann doch noch kaufen.
Ich bleib jedenfalls meinem Grundsatz treu, denn ne Onlinepflicht bei einem Spiel mit Singleplayermodus lehne ich grundsätzlich ab und auch das Auktionshaus stößt mich ab.


----------



## weisauchnicht (22. Dezember 2011)

DanDil schrieb:


> Diablo 3? In Zeiten von Skyrim und allen möglichen MMOs ist doch sowohl das Spielprinzip als auch die Grafik nicht mehr zeitgemäß... ist doch genauso ein künstliches "kult-Produkt" wie iPhone oder Facebook... nur der Name macht es groß. :/


 
Diablo ist ein ganz anderes Genre als Skyrim und mit MMO hat das auch nichts am Hut.


----------



## Fresh1981 (27. Dezember 2011)

@DanDil: Sag mal hast überhaupt Ahnung wovon du redest? Du kannst nicht Diablo3 mit Skyrim vergeleichen "OpenWorld"?Du weißt schon!Sorry aber weltweit Spielen bis heute Diablo2 ohne irgeneinen Hype!Wenn man keine Ahnung hat.....
In diesem Sinne


----------



## z3ro22 (28. Dezember 2011)

ich fand diablo 3 nicht toll nichts neues  viel blut und gemetzel auf casual basis der skill tree für aaaa.


----------



## TheChicky (29. Dezember 2011)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Ich bleib jedenfalls meinem Grundsatz treu, denn ne Onlinepflicht bei einem Spiel mit Singleplayermodus lehne ich grundsätzlich ab und auch das Auktionshaus stößt mich ab.


 
Diablo 3 hat keinen Singleplayermodus. Du kannst durch ein Passwort verhindern, dass andere deinem Spiel beitreten, aber einen getrennten Singleplayer wie bei D2 gibt es nicht mehr. Da Teile des Spiels wie bei einem normalen MMORPG zwecks Hacksicherheit im Battle.Net ausgelagert sind, ist eine Onlinepflicht unausweichlich.


----------



## Fight_Angel (31. Dezember 2011)

Ich wusste gar nicht das wir schon Dezember 2012 haben.....


----------



## Unstable (2. Januar 2012)

@Fight_Angel: Wie die zeit doch fliegt...


----------



## Dentagad (3. Januar 2012)

Für mich weiterhin Diablo3 und SC2 addon. Rest interessieren mich nicht auf dem PC


----------



## Rushki (4. Januar 2012)

Soso, Dezember 2012. die Überschrift ist übrigens lächerlich und ohne Überlegung geschrieben. Diablo 3 konnte den Vorsprung zu GTA5 gar nicht weiter ausbauen, weil GTA5 das erste mal hier aufgezählt wurde. Effekthascherei!!!


----------



## R3cc4s (6. Januar 2012)

Rushki schrieb:


> ... Diablo 3 konnte den Vorsprung zu GTA5 gar nicht weiter ausbauen, weil GTA5 das erste mal hier aufgezählt wurde. Effekthascherei!!!



Jaein: Wenn mans ganz genau nimmt schreiben Sie ja im Update am 02.01, dass Diablo sich um rund 5% zum Vormonat (Dezember) und GTA 5 lediglich "minimal" (wieviel ist minimal? ) verbessert hat. Aber ja, im Grunde gebe ich dir da recht.


----------



## Kwengie (9. Januar 2012)

Leute,
ich verstehe gar nicht,
wie ein Diablo III weiterhin die Hitliste anführen kann, obwohl das Volk über den sogenannten Onlinezwang und das Auktionshaus rumheulen.
Seid doch mal konsequent und zeigt den Entwicklern, daß das Maß aller Dinge erreicht ist.


----------



## kornhill (25. Januar 2012)

Das erste mal das ich bei "Kaufe ich mir ganz Sicher" alles angekreuzt habe. (Ein GTA5 hätte das verhindert.  )

Skyrim ist eigentlich nicht überhyped: Ein TES mit 3.4 millionen Verkauften Einheiten in den ersten 2 Tagen! Wenn mir das einer vor 2 Jahren erzählt hätte, hätte ich ihn unter Tränen ausgelacht und dann einweisen lassen...

Zu D3 und online Zwang: Die meisten kompetitiven Spieler stören sich nicht daran online zu sein. Von dem her finde ich das jetzt kein Blocker für das meisterwartete Spiel. Ich würde mich ja auch aufregen, aber mein Computer war seit 5 Jahren nicht offline. (Ausser ich hatte Provider oder Router Probleme) Zudem ist das Battle.Net nicht durch negativ Werbung aufgefallen, sondern seit 1998 durch positiv Werbung.....


----------



## Cromox (25. Januar 2012)

Das stimmt nicht so ganz. Es gibt drei Modi: ein Spiel nur für dich, ein Spiel für alle Freunde und ein offenes Spiel wo jeder joinen kann. Ich glaube bei den letzen beiden Modi kann man auch zusätzlich ein Passwort vergeben.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Diablo 3 hat keinen Singleplayermodus. Du kannst durch ein Passwort verhindern, dass andere deinem Spiel beitreten, aber einen getrennten Singleplayer wie bei D2 gibt es nicht mehr. Da Teile des Spiels wie bei einem normalen MMORPG zwecks Hacksicherheit im Battle.Net ausgelagert sind, ist eine Onlinepflicht unausweichlich.


----------



## 5h4d0w (26. Januar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> ich verstehe gar nicht,
> wie ein Diablo III weiterhin die Hitliste anführen kann, obwohl das Volk über den sogenannten Onlinezwang und das Auktionshaus rumheulen.
> Seid doch mal konsequent und zeigt den Entwicklern, daß das Maß aller Dinge erreicht ist.


 
ich denke hier sieht man klar den unterschied zwischen den paar leuten, die sich aufregen und der stillen masse. du solltest nicht davon ausgehen, dass alle, die sich aufregen, die mehrheit darstellen würden.

ich persönlich finde es zwar armseelig, dass sich leute trotz jener, die sich aufregen und von denen sie lernen sollten, so von firmen an der nase rumführen lassen. aber OK für mich ist das gehabe rund um alles big budget (release unfertiger spiele, überteuerte konsolenhardware, ewige jammerei um gebrauchtspiele/raubkopien, etc.) sowieso bodenlose frechheit und werde mich daher zunehmends aus diesem ganzen wahnsinn ausklinken.

unter anderm die schwachen xbox 720 specs haben mich dazu veranlasst mich mit indie games für die nächsten jahre einzudecken. leute, die so dumm sind zu sagen "power ist doch egal, hauptsache gameplay stimmt" sollten ihr geld auch entsprechend ausgeben. denn das X-te sequel zu irgendeinem game hat nichts mit tollem und innovativem gameplay zu tun.


----------



## cornelius (27. Januar 2012)

Respekt, es gehört schon einiges dazu die Suppe über diesen langen Zeitraum am köcheln zu halten.
Mich nervt es nur noch, man kann es auch übertreiben, die Suppe ist inzwischen angebrannt.


----------



## Kinorenegade (28. Januar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> ich verstehe gar nicht,
> wie ein Diablo III weiterhin die Hitliste anführen kann, obwohl das Volk über den sogenannten Onlinezwang und das Auktionshaus rumheulen.
> Seid doch mal konsequent und zeigt den Entwicklern, daß das Maß aller Dinge erreicht ist.


 
Also ich finde den Onlinezwang jetzt nicht unbedingt störend und das Auktionshaus ebenfalls nicht, da ich es wahrscheinlich eh nicht nutzen werde.
Der Onlinezwang mag nervend sein aber in einer Zeit der Flatrates in der quasi fast jeder eine hat, stört es nicht wirklich.
Das ganze halte ich für übertriebenes geheule von Leuten die sich die Spiele kaufen müssen anstatt sich wie früher die Spiele zu brennen.
Solange die Qualität der Spiele stimmt, könnte jedes Spiel einen Onlinezwang haben.
Mal ehrlich... bei einen MMORPG jammert man ja auch nicht über nen Onlinezwang oder?


----------



## Kwengie (31. Januar 2012)

@5h4d0w:

denk mal bitte an CoD MW3 zurück und wie gut das Game doch abgeschnitten hat und alle Verkaufsrecorde gebrochen hat. Davon sprech ich.

@Kinorenegade:
Du willst mir doch nicht unterstellen, daß ich gebrannte Spiele habe, oder... 
Es geht doch vielmehr ums Prinzip, denn wofür brauch ich für ein Offlinespiel einen permanenten Onlinezwang und daß mein Char angeblich wegen dem Cheaterschutz nur online gespeichert wird?
(ich meine jetzt nur den Offline-Modus von Diablo oder eines jeden anderen Spiels)

Wenn das I-Net wegen höherer Gewalt ausfällt, ist nix mit Spielen und das soll mal vorkommen.



> Mal ehrlich... bei einen MMORPG jammert man ja auch nicht über nen Onlinezwang oder?


Du vergleichst Äpfel mit Birnen, denn ein MMORPG ist ein reines Multipalyerspiel und hier wird das I-Net benötigt, was aber bei einem Offlinespiel nicht von Nöten ist.
Mein Lieblingsspiel möchte ich auch im Urlaub offline spielen können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Februar 2012)

Früher konnte man selbst Multiplayerspiele komplett Offline spielen. Man hat es einfach über Netzwerk mit Freunden gezockt. Da konnten die Hersteller abstellen was sie wollten, man konnte sie immer weiterspielen. Diese Spiele laufen selbst heute noch. Wenn heute so ein Spiel abgestellt wird, dann ist Schicht im Schacht.
Daran sieht man, dass man bei den ganzen Online Sachen immer nur Nachteile als Spieler hat und man sich in Abhängigkeiten begibt.


----------



## dennis-2810 (10. Februar 2012)

Warum ist Borderlands 2 nicht aufgelistet? Es wird sicher von vielen mehr erwartet als einige der hier aufgelisteten Titel.
Und ja ich weiß man kann es manuell eingeben. Jedoch verdient es mMn durchaus einen Platz in der Liste.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (11. Februar 2012)

Gut, GTA 5 wurde im Dezember nur über den Trailer gepusht und da es nichts Neues gibt fällt die Fieberkurve....würde mich beim Vorposter anschließen Borderlands 2 könnte interessant werden.
Ich brenne keine Spiele und mache auch keine downloads...alles Box Versionen aus Ladengeschäften...bin gegen Onlinezwang während des Spielens...zum Registrieren find ich es aber total in Ordnung bzw. wohl auch notwendig.


----------



## SirLoveJoy (18. März 2012)

Ich würde mich freuen wenn ihr mal etwas über die Neuen spiele vom World of Tanks Hersteller berichten würdet.
World of Battleships.oder auch World of Airplanes.
Mich würde schon mal interessieren wie weit sie damit sind,und wie sich die Teile so entwickeln!
Danke


----------



## MichaelG (30. März 2012)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Gut, GTA 5 wurde im Dezember nur über den Trailer gepusht und da es nichts Neues gibt fällt die Fieberkurve....würde mich beim Vorposter anschließen Borderlands 2 könnte interessant werden.
> Ich brenne keine Spiele und mache auch keine downloads...alles Box Versionen aus Ladengeschäften...bin gegen Onlinezwang während des Spielens...zum Registrieren find ich es aber total in Ordnung bzw. wohl auch notwendig.


 
Bei Borderlands 2 werde ich wieder zur AT-Version greifen. Denn ich glaube kaum, daß die USK ihre Meinung geändert hat. Ansonsten kaufe ich Borderlands 2 auch nur Boxed.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. April 2012)

Ihr habt übrigens bei "Auf welche Spiele freut ihr euch am meisten" immer noch Syndicate drin. Das gibt es aber doch schon seit einigen Wochen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (14. April 2012)

Darksiders 2 und Dark Souls könnte man noch in die Liste aufnehmen


----------



## Fresh1981 (16. April 2012)

In der Liste ist Prey 2 noch drin wurde das nicht gecancelt? Genauso mit Syndicate ist schon ewig und drei Tage draussen! Will ja nicht rummerckern aber jemand sollte die Liste mal überarbeiten.


----------



## Fresh1981 (16. April 2012)

Achja FIFA 12 ist zum Beispiel auch nicht it drin aber FIFA 11.


----------



## xNomAnorx (16. April 2012)

Fresh1981 schrieb:


> In der Liste ist Prey 2 noch drin wurde das nicht gecancelt?


 
Das ist bisher nur ein Gerücht. Bestätigt wurde noch nichts.


----------



## x-ares-x (23. April 2012)

pff.. Tera...

Wo ist THE SECRET WORLD?
106.000 Likes im Facebook, alle Warten drauf die irgendwie was mit MMOs am Hut haben, aber hier wirds nichtmal mit aufgelistet...


----------



## Morathi (4. Mai 2012)

x-ares-x schrieb:


> pff.. Tera...
> 
> Wo ist THE SECRET WORLD?
> 106.000 Likes im Facebook, alle Warten drauf die irgendwie was mit MMOs am Hut haben, aber hier wirds nichtmal mit aufgelistet...


 
Ich hab was mit MMOs am Hut und mir isses relativ egal, da Guild Wars 2 .


----------



## zeroflo (6. Mai 2012)

> Wo bleibt Blackops 2



Erscheint im November 
Im Ernst: Steht unter "Call of Duty..."

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (7. Mai 2012)

x-ares-x schrieb:


> pff.. Tera... Wo ist THE SECRET WORLD? 106.000 Likes im Facebook, alle Warten drauf die irgendwie was mit MMOs am Hut haben, aber hier wirds nichtmal mit aufgelistet...



The Secret World ist jetzt wählbar - danke für den Hinweis.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Xaramas (7. Mai 2012)

Guild Wars 2 ist mein uneingeschränkter Favorit. Die Beta war schon göttlich.


----------



## Martin-124 (12. Mai 2012)

Wieso ist bei mir "Need for Speed: Shift 2 Unleashed" noch gelistet? Das kam doch vor über einem Jahr raus...


----------



## Stonemender (24. Mai 2012)

warum zum teufel sieht man eigentlich nie die auswertungen der umfragen?


----------



## BiJay (24. Mai 2012)

Hmm, wo ist jetzt das aktuelle Update? Steht noch das Update von vor 2 Wochen drin.


----------



## Sheggo (25. Mai 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> warum zum teufel sieht man eigentlich nie die auswertungen der umfragen?


 die Auswertungen der letzten Monate stehen unter der Umfrage...

irgendwie "freue" ich mich auf gar keins der genannten Releases. großes Augenmerk lege ich momentan noch auf X-Rebirth, aber wer weiß wann das kommt und ob es was taugt?!
akutell hab ich Prototype 2 und Alan Wakes AM gezockt, die fand ich auch ganz gut für zwischendurch. aber so der richtige Knaller?! sieht mau aus in der Zukunft


----------



## Shadow_Man (31. Mai 2012)

Stonemender schrieb:


> warum zum teufel sieht man eigentlich nie die auswertungen der umfragen?


 
Die PC Games kaufen, da ist die Liste jeden Monat drin


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (2. Juni 2012)

Oh je. Da bin ich ja grad froh, dass Diablo III mich jetzt für mehrere Monate beschäftigen wird. Denn von den zur Auswahl stehenden, künftig erscheinenden Spielen interessiert mich einzig und allein Bioshock Infinite.

Der Rest ist, bis auf Torchlight II, alles nicht so meins. Und TL II werde ich mir wohl irgendwann zum Budget-Preis holen, wenn mich D III nicht mehr reizt.


----------



## MadMonk05 (6. Juni 2012)

ich finds krass wie sehr die zahlen von AC gefallen sind oO


----------



## playermarkus97 (7. Juni 2012)

guild wars 2 wird der hammer  
hoffe ich 
die beta ist schon mal gut  
hoffentlich beheben sich noch manche fehler !!!


----------



## kingcoolstar (21. Juni 2012)

Warum werden da immer alte spiele noch angezeigt die schon längst raus sind? Also PCGames ihr solltet mal ordentlicher arbeiten oder andere Mitarbeiter stellen! Bestes Beispiel ist das Need for Speed Shift 2 schon sicherlich über einem jahr mit enthalten ist! Aproppo ihr habt NFS Most wanted 2 vergessen!


----------



## MadMonk05 (21. Juni 2012)

es kommen noch so viele gute Spiele raus, da kann man gar nicht sagen welches einem am besten gefällt XD


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2012)

Wäre schön wenn ihr noch ArmA 3 und PES2013 in die Liste hinzufügen könntet


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (26. Juni 2012)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Wäre schön wenn ihr noch ArmA 3 und PES2013 in die Liste hinzufügen könntet


 
drin!


----------



## Shadow_Man (26. Juni 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> drin!


 
Danke


----------



## Exar-K (26. Juni 2012)

Petra_Froehlich schrieb:


> drin!


 Und wenn ihr schon dabei seid, bitte auch noch Metro: Last Light. Das musste ich die letzten Monate immer per Hand eintippen. 

Edit: Kommando zurück. Ich sehe gerade, dass es diesen Monat dabei ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (26. Juni 2012)

Immer noch nicht dabei sind aber übrigens Darksiders 2 und Dark Souls 
Und ich glaube Prototype 2 fehlt noch da bin ich mir allerdings nicht sicher, kann sein das ichs übersehen habe.


----------



## Prime85 (26. Juni 2012)

Es wäre auch prima, wenn folgende Titel mit in die Liste kommen würden:

 1954: Alcatraz
 Afterfall: Insanity
Aliens: Colonial Marines
Asylum
Blood Knights
Columbus 4
Combat Wings: The Great Battles of World War 2
Cyberpunk
Dark
Face Noir
Hellion: Mystery of the Inquisition
Legends of Dawn
Monolith
Omerta – City of Gangsters
Ride to Hell
Thief 4
X Rebirth

Die muss ich nämlich auch jedesmal extra reinschreiben.
Vielleicht geht es ja dem ein oder anderen genauso.


----------



## MadMonk05 (27. Juni 2012)

Pokemon black & wite 2 soll ja auch bald rauskommen XDD


----------



## DeathProof1992 (3. Juli 2012)

ähm... was soll das eigentlich mit Watch Dogs?
Seit das erste Video von Watch Dogs veröffentlicht wurde..wird das Spiel extrem hochgepusht... jeden Tag mehrere News über ein Spiel wo es noch nicht viele Details gibt... oder jeden Tag ein angeblich neues Video...und das beste ist ja Konkurent zu GTA 5?!...Meiner Meinung nach was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe ist Watch Dogs.. nicht wirklich ein Konkurent zu GTA 5 sondern eine neue innovative Idee? Aber ja..


----------



## RiseAbove (3. Juli 2012)

Nunja ich warte vorallem auf GW2, AC 3 und TASM (welches nichtmal gelistet ist XD - liegt wahrscheinlich dran, das es auf den Konsolen und Handhelds schon erschienen ist~)


----------



## DoubleD82 (4. Juli 2012)

Na, hier löscht wohl jemand immer wieder seine Cookies und stimmt immer wieder für Guild Wars 2 ab. Schönen Gruß an den Hersteller des Spiels!


----------



## Uriquta41 (4. Juli 2012)

*Alles hat seinen Grund*



DoubleD82 schrieb:


> Na, hier löscht wohl jemand immer wieder seine Cookies und stimmt immer wieder für Guild Wars 2 ab. Schönen Gruß an den Hersteller des Spiels!



Guild Wars 2 ist endlich mal ein Titel, der mit vielen Erneuerungen dem Einheitsbrei entgegenwirkt. Zudem sind in Guild Wars 2 viele Geniale Ideen vereint, weshalb das hohe Leserinteresse auch mehr als gerechtfertigt ist.


----------



## Maddddinmit4d (6. Juli 2012)

Sagt mal, warum ist Syndicate eigentlich immernoch in der Auswahlliste drin?


----------



## IlllIIlllI (7. Juli 2012)

wie gut künstliche hypes doch funktionieren


----------



## TrenorSedey (8. Juli 2012)

Guild Wars 2 wird wirklich das beste Spiel überhaupt! Ich habe die Betas mitgespielt und kann nur sagen, dass gegen GW2 alle anderen MMOs alt aussehen...nicht nur grafisch, sondern auch vom Spielerlebnis her.
Außerdem: Das Spiel ist nicht "gehypt"; das was man vom Spiel hört, bietet das Spiel auch!


----------



## IlllIIlllI (10. Juli 2012)

welche anderen MMOs denn?


----------



## stawacz (10. Juli 2012)

also ich wart am meisten auf AC3 .je mehr ich davon sehe ,um so mehr bock bekomm ich drauf

und guild wars 2 steht auch ganz oben auf dem zettel


----------



## Shadow_Man (11. Juli 2012)

Die nächsten Spiele die ich mir holen werde: Darksiders 2, Dark Souls und Guild Wars 2.


----------



## DoubleD82 (12. Juli 2012)

Hey Pc-Games.

es gibt neue offiz. Infos von Rockstars.
Also mal kein [Gerücht des Tages] )

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/36881/asked-answered-max-payne-3-and-grand-theft-auto-v.html


----------



## CmdBrille (16. Juli 2012)

In der Umfrage fehlt Dark Souls!


----------



## svd (16. Juli 2012)

Bei mir ist's noch immer:


Tomb Raider
Bioshock Infinite
Borderlands 2


----------



## RiseAbove (19. Juli 2012)

Nachdem ich den Namen der Schauspielerin der neuen Lara Croft in Google Bildersuche eingegeben hab, ist Tomb Raider ganz oben auf der Liste gelandet und hat sogar noch AC3 überholt


----------



## Minkh17 (23. Juli 2012)

Kam Max Payne 3 nicht vor ca 1,5 Monaten raus (Konsolenversion vor 2 Monaten)?

Oder gehts hier um die DLCs die noch rauskommen?


----------



## xNomAnorx (23. Juli 2012)

Bei Frage 3, "An welchem Tag werdet ihr die gamescom besuchen", wäre es noch praktisch auswählen zu können, das man sie an allen 4 Tagen besuchen wird. Geht nämlich nicht


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2012)

Hmmm... Ja woran könnte es wohl liegen dass C&C aus den Top 10 geflogen ist ?!


----------



## Lokinchen (30. August 2012)

c&c nicht mehr top? wohl eher ea=flop!


----------



## Shredhead (14. September 2012)

Warum fehlt eigentlich immer noch MWO? Auf renommierten englischen Seiten ist es schließlich auch in den Top 10 Most Anticipated Games. Schon ein bissel arm von euch...


----------



## DoofenPfand (29. September 2012)

na dann...schau`mer`mal


----------



## BuffaloBilI (6. November 2012)

Metro Last Light...


----------



## Vordack (6. November 2012)

Star Citizen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. November 2012)

Crysis 3
und 
Tomb Raider


----------



## Morathi (20. November 2012)

Star Citizen


----------



## Shadow_Man (27. November 2012)

Wundert mich schon mit Battlefield 4. Es gibt doch noch keine einzige Info geschweige denn ein Bild davon. :-o


----------



## Ichpennhalb (20. Dezember 2012)

Ich dachte die Homefront Macher hätten pleite gemacht?
*wunder*


----------



## Shadow_Man (23. Dezember 2012)

Ichpennhalb schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Homefront Macher hätten pleite gemacht?
> *wunder*


 
Homefront 2 wird von Crytek UK entwickelt.


----------



## Osmium (31. Dezember 2012)

Spiele Age of Empires Online und freue mich auf Europa Universalis 4. Ist natürlich beides nicht zur Auswahl...


----------



## Sha6rath (10. Februar 2013)

Gta wird eindeutig überbewertet. Finde teil 4 am schlechtesten der ganzen reihe und für mich ist teil 2 immer noch der beste.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Februar 2013)

Bei "auf welche PC Spiele freut ihr euch am meisten" ist Star Citizien 2-Mal drin.


----------



## dangee (13. Februar 2013)

Na wer zweifelt noch am Demo-Charakter der Beta von SC?

Genau ins Schwarze: EA Marketing 100 Punkte


----------



## Goehlman (19. Februar 2013)

Wer hätte es gedacht, GTA V wird eh nicht für PC raus kommen. Das liegt meiner Meinung nach auch daran, dass PC Zeitschriften sich mit der aktuellen Entwicklung abfinden und PS3 sowie XBOX mal ganz fix in die Berichterstattung eingegliedert haben, anstatt den PC zu unterstützen. Liest man hier irgendwas von "unterstützt die GTA 5 Pedition?" oder "überlegt mal wo die Spiele her kommen"? War schon ne Frechheit mit Red Dead Redemption. Aber hat ja bei der PC Games keinen gejuckt. Ich les die PC Games jetz weis nich wie lange aber ich bin mehr als enttäuscht


----------



## omfgnoobs (27. Februar 2013)

battlefield 4.. kein bock auf russische hacker
ich zock atm path of exile aber ist natürlich nicht in der liste weils nicht von EA kommt.


----------



## Kwengie (20. März 2013)

bei Battlefield fällt mir nur noch das Desaster bei Gothic ein, denn die dortige Fangemeinde ist ja mächtig sauer auf ArcaniA: Gothic 4 und ich bin sauer auf Dice mit ihrer Marschrichtung der Battlefields.
Wer Battlefield 4 kauft und wieder mal enttäuscht wird, nach diesen zwei Battlefields *lol*, ist selber schuld.
Ich wechsele das Lager.

Ich freue mich auf TESO, denn ganz Tamriel bereisen zu können, reizt schon und da ich Skyrim gerne spiele???
Sacred 3 wird kein OpenWorld mehr haben, uninteressant. Das einzigste Spiel, was mich noch interessiert, ist DA III und ich bin guter Dinge, daß Bioware nach der Lektion mit DAII wieder zur alten Stärke zurückkehren wird.
ArmA 3 könnte für mich Alt-Battlefielder auch interessant werden.


----------



## Shadow_Man (6. Mai 2013)

Bei "auf welche Spiele freut ihr euch am meisten" sind kleine Fehler drin.
Das müsste nicht PES2013, sondern PES2014 heißen, weil ersteres gibt es ja schon 
Außerdem sind Saints Row 4 und Star Citizien 2-Mal drin.


----------



## Turican76 (15. Mai 2013)

Battlefield 4 auf Platz 2.
 Dass sind ja nun ganz klar die CoD Umsteiger.
Denn die wahren BF Fans freuen sich nach der CoD Kopie BF3 sicher nicht so sehr auf BF4


----------



## Beldoin (2. August 2013)

oh hab grad erst gemerkt das die kommentare so alt sind


----------



## Kaisan (4. Oktober 2013)

Watch Dogs wird unglaublich interessant - kann aber ebenso kaum The Witcher 3, Star Citizen, Assassins Creed 4, Star Wars: Battlefront, Dragon Age: Inquisition, X Rebirth und TESO erwarten. Und natürlich XCom: Enemy Within. Hach, das werden schöne Zeiten


----------



## kadney (1. November 2013)

Ich freue mich vorallem auf die ersten "echten" Next-Gen Titel aller "TC The Division", Destiny. Homefront 2 könnte dank Crytek grafisch auf Crysis Niveau landen, was nach all der Zeit noch immer gut aussieht.  Ist Planetside 2 nicht so populär? Mich hat es ein wenig verwundert, dass es nicht in der Liste auftaucht.  Naja, aber dafür gibt es ja das Textfeld, in das man selber Spiele eintragen kann.


----------



## Svatlas (14. November 2013)

Ich wünsche mir nur noch "funktionierende Spiele". Lieber etwas weniger Inhalt und dafür technisch einwandfrei, als 1 Jahr im nachhinein darauf warten zu müssen in den vollen Genuss zu kommen. 

Das ist mein "Most Wanted"! Zumind. nicht mehr das Gefühl zuhaben, hier wurdest du wiedereinmal um Deine 50 Euro geprellt!


----------



## Exar-K (30. November 2013)

Es wäre nett, wenn ihr mal die 3 meistgespielten Titel* bei Steam in die Auswahl aufnehmen würdet. Dann müsste man die nicht immer per Hand eintragen.

*Dota 2, TF2, CS:GO


----------



## HustePusteBlume (27. Dezember 2013)

kadney schrieb:


> Ich freue mich vorallem auf die ersten "echten" Next-Gen Titel aller "TC The Division", Destiny. Homefront 2 könnte dank Crytek grafisch auf Crysis Niveau landen, was nach all der Zeit noch immer gut aussieht.  Ist Planetside 2 nicht so populär? Mich hat es ein wenig verwundert, dass es nicht in der Liste auftaucht.  Naja, aber dafür gibt es ja das Textfeld, in das man selber Spiele eintragen kann.


 
Da kann ich nur beistimmen.
Wer braucht schon eine PC Version von GTA wenn im gleichen Jahr The Division erscheint.
Hab GTA selbst vorbestellt gehabt - diese Bestellung wurde mittlerweile storniert.
Sollten sich andere auch überlegen The Division lohnt sich alleine Optisch viel mehr und GTA kann man sich dann auf dem PC kaufen wenn es für 9,99 Euro in der Laden ecke irgendwo liegt und es keiner mehr haben möchte.Falls überhaupt.


----------



## LordCrash (27. Dezember 2013)

kadney schrieb:


> Ich freue mich vorallem auf die ersten "echten" Next-Gen Titel aller "TC The Division", Destiny. Homefront 2 könnte dank Crytek grafisch auf Crysis Niveau landen, was nach all der Zeit noch immer gut aussieht.  Ist Planetside 2 nicht so populär? Mich hat es ein wenig verwundert, dass es nicht in der Liste auftaucht.  Naja, aber dafür gibt es ja das Textfeld, in das man selber Spiele eintragen kann.



Du hast Witcher 3 vergessen.


----------



## Kwengie (9. Januar 2014)

heißt das MMO zur TES-Reihe nun TESO oder ESO???


----------



## LordCrash (9. Januar 2014)

Kwengie schrieb:


> heißt das MMO zur TES-Reihe nun TESO oder ESO???



Ist doch wurscht, oder? In beiden Fällen weiß man, was gemeint ist...


----------



## Negev (19. März 2014)

Wenn GTA 5 dann mal für den PC raus kommt, sollte man es direkt boykottieren... keine Ahnung was sich die Jungs von Rockstar davon versprechen GTA V so lange für den PC zurück zu halten?! Ein entsprechender Deal mit den Konsolenherstellern?

Aber gut, wenn die meine Kohle net wollen dann solls mir recht sein...


----------



## MichaelG (19. März 2014)

Das Theater ist doch seit San Andreas immer das gleiche: Konsolenfassung kommt raus. Wir wissen nix von PC-Fassung und dann liegt diese auf einmal im Regal. Und von Version zu Version von GTA steigerte sich aufgrund der Komplexität der Zeitabstand immer etwas minimal. Bei GTA IV waren es afaik 8 Monate oder so. Bei L:A. Noire (gut kein GTA aber auch ein Konsolenport von Rockstar) wars dann schon 1 Jahr. Hoffen wir mal, daß Rockstar die neue "Benchmark" nicht wieder sprengt. Denn die Größe der Karte, die Spieldauer, die spielbaren Charaktere, der Onlinepart u.a. könnten schon Ursache für die längere Portierungsdauer sein (unterstellt jetzt einmal daß es überhaupt für den PC erscheint).

Und wieso boykottieren ? Dann kommt ein GTA VI erst recht nicht mehr für den PC. (es steht ja schon im Raum ob GTA V überhaupt für den PC kommt). Ein Boykott wäre bei Erscheinen einer PC-Fassung also vollkommen kontraproduktiv und eher der endgültige Todesstoß für ein GTA auf dem PC.


----------



## masterofcars (26. März 2014)

Ja gut so. Ich will mit dem Rockstarverein auch nichts mehr zu tun haben. 
Ich bin kein Konsolenspieler und daran ändert sich auch nichts die nächsten Jahre.
Und Rockstar ist eine Konsolenfirma. Also schluss mit lustig. GTA4 war sowieso schön völlig überhyped. Ausser n bissel besserer Grafik hat es in allen Belangen gegenüber den Vorgängern nachgelassen.


----------



## azraelb (31. März 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Und wieso boykottieren ? Dann kommt ein GTA VI erst recht nicht mehr für den PC. (es steht ja schon im Raum ob GTA V überhaupt für den PC kommt). Ein Boykott wäre bei Erscheinen einer PC-Fassung also vollkommen kontraproduktiv und eher der endgültige Todesstoß für ein GTA auf dem PC.


 
Ich zahl aber auch keine 50-60€ Vollpreis für ein Spiel, das eigentlich schon 1 Jahr alt ist...


----------



## MichaelG (27. Mai 2014)

Ich kann den Nachfrageabsturz schon nachvollziehen. Rockstar behandelt die PC-Kundschaft momentan auch echt stiefmütterlich. Wenn sie sich wenigstens deutlich zu einem Release (oder auch nicht) platzieren würden gäbe es die Wut bei den Fans auch nicht.

Mittlerweile ist es mir fast egal, ob es GTA V auf den PC schafft oder nicht. Sicher, kaufen würde ich es. Aber als Most Wanted stehen da schon andere Spiele in der Priorität davor. Bevor Rockstar sich dazu äußert liegt vieleicht schon Far Cry 4 im Regal. Borderlands das Pre-Sequel kommt ja auch und dann auch noch Arkham Knight. Irgendwie schafft es Rockstar momentan, die Interessenten zu vergraulen.

Nach so langer Zeit hätte ich von Rockstar eher erwartet, daß sie langsam einmal zumindestens einen Ausblick darauf geben, ob sie überhaupt ein GTA für den PC in näherer Zukunft veröffentlichen oder ob GTA IV das letzte GTA für den PC war. Denn wenn ein Release von GTA V nicht mehr 2014 erfolgt, wars das wohl genauso wie bei RDR.


----------



## masterofcars (27. Mai 2014)

Yaya, Rockstar. Das hammer uns verdient^^
Bei unter 3 % mach ich ne Flasche Schnaps auf.
Und ihr könnts bringen (GTA5 oder 6, mir egal) und ankündigen und rumprahlen. Nicht einen Cent kriegt ihr noch von mir.


----------



## thisisnotagame (28. Mai 2014)

Die ganze Rede um GTAV und ob es für den PC erscheint ist in meinen Augen hinfällig der Titel sollte von der Liste gestrichen werden.
Rockstar sollte und wird mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nur noch Titel für die Konsolen raushauen, Sie haben es sich bei den Meisten PC Fans ohnehin komplett verscherzt.
Der Hass ist groß was RS wusste aber noch fröhlich Salz in die Wunden streute.

AB 2015 mit The Division ist Rockstar so oder so aus dem Spiel was open World Action anbelangt selbst der Release von Watch Dogs brennt wahrscheinlich wie Pipi in den Augen.

Und das ist auch gut so, hoffentlich lernen paar Leute was daraus und verhalten sich ab nun Ihrer neuen Konsolen Community aufrichtig und veräppeln diese nicht sobald ein neuer Gameboy auf dem Markt erscheint wie Sie es hier taten. Doch Vorsicht ist gewährt den BarbieStar ist Geld hungrig und gibt einen Dreck auf seine Fans.


----------



## Shadow_Man (28. Mai 2014)

"GTA 5 PC stürzt komplett ab" - Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Diese Warterei ist für viele Leute sicher ermüdend und manchen ist es wohl mittlerweile egal, ob es noch erscheint oder nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob es nicht genug anderes zum Zocken geben würde


----------



## Rushki (29. Mai 2014)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Das Theater ist doch seit San Andreas immer das gleiche: Konsolenfassung kommt raus. Wir wissen nix von PC-Fassung und dann liegt diese auf einmal im Regal. Und von Version zu Version von GTA steigerte sich aufgrund der Komplexität der Zeitabstand immer etwas minimal. Bei GTA IV waren es afaik 8 Monate oder so. Bei L:A. Noire (gut kein GTA aber auch ein Konsolenport von Rockstar) wars dann schon 1 Jahr.



Deine Theorie hinkt ein bisschen. Die PC Version von L.A. Noire kam 6 Monate später auf dem Markt. GTA 4, 8 Monate stimmt 

Max Payne 3, auch ein Rockstar Titel. Dort wurde die PC Version parallel zur Konsolenversion entwickelt und auch noch vor dem Konsolenrelease angekündigt. Technisch gesehen merkt man auch, dass das Spiel kein Port ist. Es flutscht einfach besser. Zeitlich gesehen kam die PC Version dann nur 2 Wochen später. Und aufgrund dieser Erfahrung, haben sich viele GTA Fans daran festgehalten und hofften auf die gleiche Vorgehensweise nun auch für GTA 5. Was daraus geworden ist, sieht man ja


----------



## MichaelG (29. Mai 2014)

LA Noire kam aber a) von einem anderen Team, b) bezweifle ich mal die 6 Monate. Aber selbst wenn. Bei GTA hätte schon längst die Ankündigung da sein müssen. Wir steuern jetzt langsam auf die 9-10 Monate seit dem Konsolenrelease zu. Und ich habe die Hoffnung auf einen PC-Port langsaam aufgegeben.


----------



## azraelb (30. Mai 2014)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> "GTA 5 PC stürzt komplett ab" - Ist ja auch kein Wunder. Diese Warterei ist für viele Leute sicher ermüdend und manchen ist es wohl mittlerweile egal, ob es noch erscheint oder nicht. Es ist ja nicht so, als ob es nicht genug anderes zum Zocken geben würde


 
Genau! Ich zahle doch kein Vollpreis für ein Spiel, das dann fast n jahr alt sein wird. Auch erwarte ich story-technisch von WatchDogs viel mehr als von GTA, da imho alle bisherigen GTA Titel von der Story her überhaupt nicht überzeugen konnten...


----------



## Rising-Evil (31. Mai 2014)

azraelb schrieb:


> Genau! Ich zahle doch kein Vollpreis für ein Spiel, das dann fast n jahr alt sein wird. Auch erwarte ich story-technisch von WatchDogs viel mehr als von GTA, da imho alle bisherigen GTA Titel von der Story her überhaupt nicht überzeugen konnten...


 

Warum meint jeder dass Watch_Dogs so eine tolle Story bieten müsse ? 
Davon war in den E³-Trailer nix zu sehen und deswegen war meine Erwartungshaltung in dem Punkt auch ziemlich niedrig...
Das Spiel besticht auch eigentlich durch seine Grafik und die unzähligen Nebenmissionen/ bzw. die grandios gestaltete Spielwelt...

Nebenbei finde ich die Geschichten der GTA-Reihe durch die Bank weg richtig spannend und unterhaltsam, man siehe sich nur die Charaktere an (z.B. Officer Tenpenny (San Andreas) aka Samuel L. Jackson) 
Also recht viel cooler gehts nicht


----------



## Chronik (1. Juni 2014)

Zu GTA: Vielleicht glauben auch einfach nur noch wenige daran das GTA 5 für den PC kommt (zumindestenz in diesem Jahr)?


----------



## STURMHUND (5. Juni 2014)

Zur Liste: Hm... da interessieren mich nur World of Warcraft: Warlords of Draenor und ein bisschen Battlefront (aber nur, wenn es kein reiner MP-Titel wie Titanfall wird - zumindest Bots will ich drin haben, ansonsten bleibt es im Regal stehen). Was die Leute an Risen finden, bleibt für mich seit dem ersten Gothic ein Mysterium. Konnte mit der Serie noch nie was anfangen. Geschmäcker sind unterschiedlich...

Zu GTA5: Habe ich vor mehreren Monaten bereits auf der 360 durchgespielt. Gutes Spiel, aber extra für PC (wo es dann wieder alle möglichen Grafikbugs, etc. und den unsäglichen Rockstar-XY-Club braucht) hole ich mir das nicht mehr... zumal mir Watch_Dogs deutlich besser gefällt.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. Juni 2014)

ganz vollständig ist die Liste aber nicht, z.B. fehlt Far Cry 4 in der Auswahl


----------

